#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-03
<ahmad> چرا سایت اوبونتو
<ahmad> بالا نمیاد
<ahmad> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<ahmad> نگاه کنید
<ahmad> کمک
<free-sinusx> salam
<free-sinusx> سلام به همه کسی جواب نمی ده
<free-sinusx_> DDDDD
<free-sinusx> 8-)
<SterniX> salam Lham, karet hal shod?
<SterniX> !codec
<lubotu3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KiTO> ?
<KiTO> salam
<KiTO> kasi hast ?
<KiTO> yohoo !
<sasy360> KiTO, salam :)
<KiTO> salam sasy360 jan
<KiTO> ^_^
<KiTO> khubid ?
<sasy360> KiTO, مرسی. شما خوبی؟ :)
<KiTO> migam man taze in site ubuntu.ir ro didam , forumesh ro hamin tor v injaro :D
<KiTO> chejoori bayad too forum ozv shod
<KiTO> manzooram ine ke chejuri bayad account ro fa'al konam
<sasy360> عضو شدی و حالا باید اکانت رو تایید کنی؟
<KiTO> میگه باید مدیر تایید کنه !!
<KiTO> I donno !
<sasy360> هه هه من خیلی وقت پیش عوض شدم، بادم نیاد این چیزها لازم بود اون موقع. شاید این رو برای مشکل اسپم‌ها گذاشتن.
<sasy360> صبر کنی تایید می‌کنن :)
<KiTO> thanx
<sasy360> KiTO, kari nakardam ke :)
<KiTO> hamin ke javab dadi khodesh kolli kare :D
<sasy360> KiTO, haha :D
<KiTO> sasy360 , man ba irc ziad kar nakardam , mituni command hash ro behem begi
<SterniX> KiTO dastorate mohems inan /whois nick
<SterniX> /MSG nick message
<SterniX> /QUERY nick
<SterniX> /ME message
<SterniX> /VERSION nick
<SterniX> /PING nick
<SterniX> va service haye mojod mamolan nickserv va chanserv hastan
<SterniX> vase etelat bishtar bezan
<SterniX> /MSG nickserv help
<SterniX> /MSG chanserv help
<SterniX> /JOIN #channel
<SterniX> inam vase join room
<SterniX> /PART
<sasy360> KiTO, فکر کنم از رابط وب فری‌نود استفاده می کنی. اول یه کلانت خوب دانلود کن مثل اکس چت
<SterniX> inam az ye channel part mikoni
<SterniX> /QUIT
<KiTO> sasy360 , alan gozashtam nasb she
<KiTO> Sternix , thanx
<SterniX> np KiTO
<KiTO> alan xchat nasb shod , chejuri bayad server ro behesh ezafe konam ?
<SterniX> KiTO ctrl+s ro bezan
<SterniX> bad add
<SterniX> esmesho avaz kon be freenode
<sasy360> KiTO, اول که اسم سرورها هست فری‌نود رو انتخاب کن
<SterniX> ya hamin ke sasy360 mige KiTO :D
<sasy360> SterniX, یه لیست از پیش تعریف شده داره و فری‌نود هم توش هست :)
<jeus> salam hichkee midooen service /etc/init.d/resin karesh chi hast
<SterniX> vase man akhe tosh nabod sasy360 manam dige adat kardam manual add konam
<sasy360> SterniX, karet doroste to :)
<SterniX> sasy360 in jomleiye ke natonesam  vasash javab peyda konam :/
<SterniX> :D
<sasy360> baazi vagheiat ha talkhe :D
<SterniX> akhe in vagheiyat nabod sasy360
<SterniX> :D
<free-sinusx> سلام به همه
<SterniX> salam free-sinusx
<KiTO> ye soal dige , man alan nemitoonam name ro be KiTO avaz konam , password mikhax v password ke midam mige ghalate !! O_o
<SterniX> KiTO in esmo yeri register karde
<SterniX> biya #freenode
<SterniX> onja bego in esmo drop konan
<SterniX> akharin bar ye sal pish register shode
<SterniX> mitoni bad vase khodet register konihs
<SterniX> KiTO begp
<SterniX> can i have this nick dropped
<SterniX> va bad sabr kon to staffer biyad inkaro vasat bokone
<KiTO> Sternix , ok
<SterniX> most welcome
<SterniX> bad kito bezan /msg nickserv help register
<SterniX> beja /msg nickserv mitoni bezani /ns
<SterniX> /ns help register
<SterniX> chera nick ro be register avaz kardi?!
<SterniX> KiTO sabr kon bayad yeki biyad to nick ro drop kone
<sasy360> تر زدن تو اینترنت که باز
<KiTO> alan fekr konam register shod
<sasy360> SterniX, نمیشه سر داستی حالا داشته باشه این نام کاربری رو؟ حتما باید احراز هویت کنه؟ (درست نوشتم؟ :D  )
<SterniX> KiTO emaileto chek kon
<SterniX> -NickServ- KiTO has NOT COMPLETED registration verification
<KiTO> fekr konam alan dige shod !!
<KiTO> ajab proceye sakhti bud !! :D
<SterniX> hala KiTO
<SterniX> to hamon #freenode
<SterniX> bego
<SterniX> can i have an unaffiliated ip please
<SterniX> ta neshon nade az daneshgah amir kabir omadi
<KiTO> oops !!!
<KiTO> sarian anjam midam :D
<SterniX> KiTO arshad mikhoni onja?!
<KiTO> Sternix , chikar konam ?
<SterniX> KiTO sabr
<SterniX> KiTO farda biya bego
<SterniX> ya ye chand saat dige baz bego
<KiTO> SterniX , ok and thanx
<SterniX> most welcome
<SterniX> KiTO hasi?
<KiTO> are ,
<SterniX> #freenode ?!
<SterniX> onja yebar dige elam kon
<SterniX> va sabr kon
<SterniX> badesham tashakor
<SterniX> bburhans> KiTO: welcome back. May I PM you?
<SterniX> bego are behesh KiTO
<sasy360> SterniX, یه سوال. من الان این نام کاربری رو ثبت کردم یعنی کس دیگه اصلا نمی‌تونه با این اسم بیاد تو کانال؟
<KiTO> SterniX , ok , thanx for your help
<SterniX> chera
<SterniX> most welcome KiTO
<SterniX> /ns  set ENFORCE on
<SterniX> sasy360 ino bezan
<SterniX> ta dige kasi natoni biyad
<sasy360> کانال‌ها می‌تونن تایین کنن که حتما یوزر لاگین کرده باشه یا نه. این کانال‌ها هم که خیلی کم هستند پس چه اصراری داری برای ثبت نام کردن و گرفتن اون نام کاربری؟
<SterniX> sasy360 KiTO on nick ro gerfet
<SterniX> behsh goftam ipsho ro unafiliated kone ta malom nabashe
<SterniX> to ham age dost dari unaffilated kon
<sasy360> نمی‌دونستم این‌ها. ممنون :)
<sasy360> یعنی آی‌پی‌م رو نشون نده به کاربرهای دیگه؟
<SterniX>  sasy360 (~sasy360@31.59.197.154) has joined #ubuntu-ir
<SterniX> az man ye whois begiri ip ro neshon nemide
<SterniX>  KiTO (~kito@unaffiliated/kito) has joined #ubuntu-ir
<sasy360> SterniX, هه هه آره. خب چه کار کنم آی‌پی‌م رو نشون نده؟ برم تو کانالشون درخواست بدم؟
<SterniX> shod KiTO
<SterniX> dige ip toro neshon nemide
<SterniX> sasy360 boro to #freenode
<SterniX> bego
<SterniX> can i have an unaffiliated ip please?
<SterniX> bad saber kon ta vasat anjam bedan
<SterniX> badesham tashakor kon
<sasy360> آهان اوکی. میرم. ممنون :)
<SterniX> khahehsh sasy360
<KiTO> SterniX , thanx , alan chejuri check konam ?
<SterniX> chiyo chejori chek koni KiTO ?!
<SterniX> in ke cloak shodi ya na?!
<SterniX> ino bebin
<KiTO> IP ro ?
<SterniX> * KiTO (~kito@unaffiliated/kito) has joined #ubuntu-ir
<SterniX> ipt ke taghir yafte
<KiTO> aha , eyval , in irc ham chize jalebie ha :D
<sasy360> KiTO, از لیست سمت راست روی اسم خودت راست کلیک کن بزن و گزینه اول رو نگه دار.
<KiTO> alan whois ke besham baz ham IP ro mide ?
<SterniX> na neshon nemide KiTO
<SterniX> KiTO biya pm ye min
<KiTO> SterniX , ok
<SterniX> *KiTO* injuri bud .
<SterniX> oops :/
<SterniX> salam vahid
<vahid> SterniX: salam
<SterniX> chetori vahid ?!
<SterniX> khobi?!
<vahid> SterniX: mersi
<vahid> SterniX: chekhabara?
<SterniX> salamat vahid
<SterniX> khabari nist
<SterniX> del dard daram nemidonam chera
<vahid> :)
<vahid> SterniX: engad kar nakon
<SterniX> kodom ghad?!
<vahid> SterniX: hamoon ghad bolande
<vahid> SterniX: yadet nist
<SterniX> tabeez ghael mishi vahid ?!
<SterniX> vagehan ke
<ahmad> بهترین مودم adsl ]di
<ahmad> چیه؟
<ahmad> مودم adsl
<ahmad> خوب چی پیشنهاد میکنید
<ahmad> وایلس هم داشته باشه
<SterniX> ahmad ye router adsl begir
<SterniX> mamolan wireless ham support mikonan
<SterniX> bastegi be modelesh dare
<SterniX> ahmad adsl modem nadare
<SterniX> ye router begir ke wireless ham dashte bashe
<SterniX> to bazar ziyad hastan
<SterniX> niyaz be ye khte telephone dari
<SterniX> ba ye cartshabake ro system
<SterniX> bad ke router roshan shod
<SterniX> tanzimat marbot be router ro vared mikoni
<SterniX> age modem usb mikhay
<SterniX> to site ubuntu hardware ke tahte khodesh ro support mikone neveshte
<emad_> salam kasi hast komakam kone
<emad_> mikham disk takmili homa nasb konam
<emad_> taze karam komakkkk
<SterniX> emad_ disk takmil chiye?
<emad_> pejman:
<emad_> homa
<emad_> SterniX:homa 11.04
<SterniX> chisho mikhay nasb koni?!
<emad_> SterniX: disk ro to cd rom mizaram starpachag mannaer mizanamsynaptic pacjage manager baz mishe
<emad_> SterniX: mikham hamasho nasb konam
<emad_> SterniX: mitoni komakam koni
<emad_> to ro be khoda yaki bedadam berase ta laptabamo dagon nakardam
<SterniX> emad_ to synaptic
<SterniX> bayd vasash tanzim koni
<emad_> chi ro tanzim konam
<SterniX> to edit add cd rom ro bezan
<emad_> zadam
<SterniX> emad_ to setting repositories ham mishe add kard
<SterniX> age cd ro add koni
<SterniX> bad az ro cd/dvd vasat search mikone bad nasb mikone
<SterniX> emad_ che packager ro mikhay nasb koni aslan?
<emad_> namidonam age beshe hamasho
<SterniX> yani chi hamasho?!
<SterniX> khob ta bayad bedoni chiyo mikhay nasb koni
<emad_> SterniX: age hamasho nasb konam moshkeli pish namiad??
<emad_> SterniX: chi dare?
<SterniX> nemidonam chi dare
<SterniX> vali hamasho nasb kardan kare abas va bihodeieye
<SterniX> to mikhay in ham narmafzar nasb koni ke ye baram estefade nakhai kard?!
<emad_> age hamasho nasb konam moshkeli pish namyad?
<SterniX> khob boro hamasho nasb kon
<SterniX> kole repo vase debian benazaram 45 gig bashe
<SterniX> age bekhay hamasho nasb koni bish az 100GiB shayad ja bekhay
<emad_> SterniX: چکار کنم وقتی نمیدونم چیه مجبورم همشو نصب کنم بعد اگه به دردم نخورد پاکش کنم
<emad_> SterniX: ye dvd bishtar nist
<SterniX> ye dvd 4Gb hastesh
<SterniX> age bekhay hamasho nasb koni shayad bishtar az 10GiB bekhay nasb koni
<emad_> are!
<SterniX> age mikhay bedoni chiye to synaptic tozih dade
<emad_> SterniX: kojash tozi dade?
<SterniX> syanptic 3 ghesmat dare
<SterniX> onja ke package ro entekhab mikoni ziresh tozih dade dar morede packagesh
<SterniX> emad_ mikhay chi kar koni ba system
<emad_> SterniX: khob ostad
<SterniX> bego ta behet begam chiyaro nasb koni
<SterniX> be manam nago ostad
<emad_> واسه اینترنت مولتی مدیا بازی اگه داره
<SterniX> vase bazi ke az repo nemishe dl kard
<SterniX> vase internet
<SterniX> chrome-browser
<SterniX> firefox
<SterniX> safari
<SterniX> vase karaye roz mare mikhay dige na emad_ ?!
<SterniX> libreoffice ro ham nasb kon age dost dari
<emad_> are SterniX
<SterniX> vlc va mplayer vase multimedia
<SterniX> dige chi kara mikhay emad_ ?
<emad_> ye soal dige in ke all neveshte ziresh chie?
<SterniX> kodom?
<emad_> قسمت سمت چپ زیر ال دسته بندی داره
<SterniX> khob onja package haro bar ye asasi daste bandi karde
<SterniX> mitoni onja begardi
<SterniX> ya inke search koni
<emad_> ;N,L NSJI IH FI NVNL LDO,VI??
<emad_> ببخس  کدوم دسته ها به درد من می خوره
<SterniX> multimedia
<SterniX> email
<emad_> ممنون دوست عزیز خیلی کمکم کردی
<emad_> SterniX: شما چند سال هست با اوبونتو کار میکنی
<SterniX> hich sal emad_
<emad_> SterniX: هیچ سال؟؟
<SterniX> are emad_
<SterniX> aslan ubuntu estefade nemikonam
<emad_> پس چی کار می کنی
<emad_> لینوکسی که هستی
<SterniX> alan debian
<emad_> SterniX: کدوم بهتر و خشگل تره
<SterniX> khoshegel?!
<SterniX> man ba hamashon be joz ubuntu rahatam
<emad_> SterniX: منظورم کاربر پسند تره
<emad_> SterniX: من فقط اوبونتو با فدرا و اپن سوز کار کردم اوپن سوز زیاد خوشم نیومد
<emad_> به نظر شما کدوم کار کنم خوبه
<SterniX> emad_ har kodomo ke dost dari
<SterniX> felan ba ubuntu ke hasti yad begir, ba donbale taghir distro bash
<emad_> نظر شما رو می خوام به عنوان یک استاد
<SterniX> 1 man ostad nistam
<SterniX> 2 goftam ke emad
<SterniX> felan ba ubuntu yad begir
<SterniX> bad teghire distro kon
<emad_> SterniX: یه سوال دیگه جلو بعضی ها تو مربعش ستاره داره اونا رو باز نصب کنم یا نمی خواد
<SterniX> emad_ sabze?
<SterniX> ya sefid?
<emad_> SterniX: اره
<SterniX> age sabze yani mishe upgradesh kard
<SterniX> age sefide yani taze omade to makhzan
<SterniX> to help
<SterniX> icon legond tozih dade
<emad_> SterniX: ممنون
<emad_> می تونم یک ایمیلی یا یه راهی واسه ارتباط با شما بگییرم
<SterniX> emad_ haminja hastam axaran
<emad_> age yahoo dari mano ad kon emadsh0040
<emad_> bashe mikham ye dosti mesl shoma dashte basham
<emad_> SterniX: bebekhsh ye soal dige draiveta to kodom qesmate
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-04
<Anti> is there any body online?
<Anti> no?
<Anti> nobody?
<Anti> nist onja kasi?
<Anti> mordin dg?
<hale> hi
<KiTO>  /msg NickServ help
<SterniX> KiTO ba ki harf mizani?!
<KiTO> ye kam ba in dastoorash moshkel daram !!! nemidoonestam age ghabl az / space bashe send mikone !!
<SterniX> KiTO beja /msg nickserve mitoni bezani /ns
<SterniX> /cs ham vase chanserv hastesh
<KiTO> SterniX jan , daste shoma dard nakone ^_^
<SterniX> khehsh KiTO
<h210NICK> salam
<h210NICK> Chetori KDE ro roye ubuntu nasbkonam??
<h210NICK> KASI nist be man javab bede??
<h210NICK> HI shki nist??
<SterniX> !kde | h210NICK
<lubotu3> h210NICK: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<MIINA> klkmklm
<MIINA> salam kasi khone nist
<nkh> MIINA: salam, bal?
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<SterniX> salam WhiteCrow1
<WhiteCrow1> SterniX: salam
<soren_> salam
<samira> salam
<soren_> khoobin?
<samira> tx
<samira> shoma khobin?
<soren_> shoma ham ba ubuntu kar kardin?\
<samira> man faghat mint ra test kardam
<soren_> merc
<samira> khahesh
<soren_> inja chera injoorie?:D
<WhiteCrow1> soren_: moshkel i dari ?
<soren_> are
<WhiteCrow1> soren_: chi e ?
<SterniX> WhiteCrow1 in moshkel manzor problem bood, ya dava dari ?!
<SterniX> :D
<soren_> man problem daram:D
<samira> manzor probleme
<soren_> ba ubuntu 9.10
<soren_> taze nasb kardam
<SterniX> goftam shafaf sazi beshe:D
<soren_> ruye vmware
<SterniX> !ask | soren_
<lubotu3> soren_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<WhiteCrow1> SterniX: man dava nadaram ba kasi
<WhiteCrow1> soren_: moshkel et chi e
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<SterniX> WhiteCrow1 midonam, havizhori goftam :D
<soren_> man mikham ye narm afzare makhsoose linux ro nasb konam
<soren_> amaaz unjai ke kar nakardam toosh moondam
<WhiteCrow1> soren_: che narm afzari ?
<soren_> nemidoonam chetor nasb konam
<soren_> ye benchmarke ke faghat tuye linux run mishe
<SterniX> soren_ esme barnamsh chiye?
<soren_> stirmark benchmak
<WhiteCrow1> soren_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+install+software+on+ubuntu
<soren_> che chat roome sakhtie:D
<SterniX> soren_ kojas sakhte?!
<samira> boro chanele #isfahanlug
<samira> shayad oonja betoni javabeta begiri
<SterniX> soren_ javabeto peyda nakardi?!
<soren_> salam
<soren_> sternix
<WhiteCrow1> soren_: ??
<SterniX> soren_ bale?!
<soren_> tuye software center
<soren_> fili ke mikham nasb konamo sezrch mikonam
<soren_> peida nemikone
<soren_> file ruye flashe\
<SterniX> pasvandesh chiye soren_ ?!
<SterniX> age .deb hast
<SterniX> ba dpkg -i nasb kon
<SterniX> age .tar.bz2 ya .tar.gz hast
<SterniX> aval untar kon
<SterniX> bad reame ro bekhon
<soren_> type : executable
<SterniX> hmm
<SterniX> bezan
<SterniX> file esm_file
<SterniX> age executable hast
<SterniX> ya ./file_name
<SterniX> ya az
<SterniX> exec file_name
<SterniX> estefade kon soren_
<soren_> koja ina ro bayad type konam?
<soren_> terminal?
<SterniX> to terminal
<SterniX> are
<soren_> alan emtehan mikonam
<soren_> merc
<soren_> mizane not found
<soren_> !
<soren_> :((
<SterniX> to directorysh rafti soren_ ?!
<soren_> na
<soren_> ba che dastoori beram?
<SterniX> khobe vase hamin mizane not found
<soren_> ru flashe pooshe
<SterniX> soren_  az ro flash copy kon to home
<SterniX> age ntfs bashe flashet, mamolan ejra nemikone az roosh
<soren_> alan tu home
<soren_> exec esme
<soren_> bezanam kafie?\
<soren_> home masire jarie?
<SterniX> soren_ aval bayad bebin file ke mikhay to folder home gharar dare ya na
<SterniX> bad bayad moshakhas koni in file chi hast?!
<SterniX> elf hast?
<SterniX> tar hast
<SterniX> .deb hast
<SterniX> chiye jaryanesh
<SterniX> bad ke ina moshakhas shod
<SterniX> bayad tebghe dastoresh ejra koni
<soren_> man propertiesesh ro ke ddam faghat neveshte executable application
<soren_> hamin
<soren_> ahan
<soren_> fahmidam
<soren_> wait
<soren_> stirmark_for_audio_v1.3.2.tar
<soren_> tar?\
<soren_> sternix
<soren_> tare
<SterniX> soren_ age tar khaliye
<soren_> are
<soren_> .tar\
<SterniX> bezan tar -xvf esmefile
<soren_> rasti ye soale dge
<soren_> in pooshe ro man too windows extractesh kardam
<soren_> nabayad inkaro konam?\
<SterniX> mohem nist
<SterniX> mohem ineke ke kar bede
<soren_> akhe too in pooshehe
<soren_> khodesh 2 ta file dge hast ke faghat neveshte executable
<soren_> ama in aslie tar hast\
<SterniX> in file asliyero
<SterniX> ba in dastor ke dadam
<SterniX> extractesh kon
<SterniX> bad bebing tosh chiye
<soren_> ok
<soren_> tar -xvf esmefile
<soren_> in?
<SterniX> are
<SterniX> man tar
<SterniX> inam ye sar bezan
<soren_> to dastoorasho hefzi ya az manual migi?
<SterniX> inaro hefzam
<soren_> tar.bz2
<soren_> :D
<soren_> :-ss
<SterniX> age tar.bz2 hast
<SterniX> bezan
<SterniX> tar -xjvf semfile.tar.bz2
<soren_> ejra kardam
<soren_> filaye toosho ziresh nevesht\
<soren_> alan ejra shode?
<soren_> ye extract shode?
<SterniX> ye shakhe baz kard na soren_ ?
<soren_> ziresh nevesht esme folder aslie/esme file toosh
<soren_> dobar vase2 ta fili ke toosh bood nevesht
<soren_> ?
<SterniX> chi?
<SterniX> amin
<SterniX> amin kiye?!
<SterniX> akh khabam gerft
<SterniX> soren_
<SterniX> chandta file behet dad inkar dige dorost?!
<SterniX> bezan
<SterniX> file esm file
<SterniX> bebin behet chi mide
<SterniX> soren_ man raftam
<SterniX> khosh bashi
<soren_> dc shodam
<soren_> strenix
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-05
<emad_> salam SterniX
<emad_> SterniX: khobi ostad
<emad_> SterniX: ye moshkeli vasam pish omade , mitoni komakam koni
<emad_> SterniX: mamnon
<emad_> kasi nist be dadam berase ye kami rahnamaee mikham
<emad_> mamnon az hamaton babat rahnamaee !!!!!!!!!!!
<tazekar> Salam  doostan
<tazekar> aqa man ya fily ro ba dastoore wget terminal downoad kardam mikhastam bebinam koja save shde?
<vahid> tazekar: toye hamoon dir ke hasti
<tazekar> tashakor
<free-sinusx> -
<free-sinusx> \\\
<free-sinusx> سلام....
<SterniX> salam
<free-sinusx> حال شما خسته نباشید
<SterniX> salamat bashi free-sinusx
<free-sinusx> سوالی در مورد برنامه تور دارم کسی می تونه کمک مرحمت کنه؟
<SterniX> free-sinusx soaleto bepors
<SterniX> age kesi balad bood komaket mikone
<free-sinusx> پس از ورود اولیه به برنامه و استفاده از اون  برای بار دوم که وارد می شید پیغام خطا می ده و میگه به سرور وصل نمی شه یا بعضی وقتها پسوورد میخواد؟
<free-sinusx> چطوریه اوضاع؟
<SterniX> peygham khatash chiye?
<SterniX> bezan killall -9 tor
<free-sinusx> vidalaia could not connect to proxy server
<free-sinusx> pass javab nadad
<free-sinusx> killall -9
<SterniX> killall -9 tor
<free-sinusx> password ba fasele bezanam
<SterniX> ino bezan
<SterniX> inke pass nist
<free-sinusx> pass chiye?
<SterniX> ehtemalan tor baze
<SterniX> vase hamin ino mige
<SterniX> killall -9 tor
<SterniX> ye dastor vase linux hastesh
<free-sinusx> البته شرمنده درسته این پیغام رو وقتی میده تور بازه
<SterniX> on vidaliyast ke baze
<free-sinusx> ولی پیغام انگلیسی رو نوشتم تور در اون موقع تعطیله
<SterniX> tor yechizi joda az vidaliyast
<free-sinusx> همون
<free-sinusx> می دونم
<SterniX> bezan pidof tor
<SterniX> bebin behetchizi mide
<free-sinusx> وقتی پسوورد می خواد یعنی میشه ازش استفاده کرد منظورمو می فهمی که
<free-sinusx> ویدالیا مشکلی نداره
<free-sinusx> ولی بار بعد از اون مثلا با خاموش کردن رایانه این پیغام رو میده
<SterniX> free-sinusx ino zadi: killall -9 tor
<free-sinusx> ببین یه بار دیگه کامل میگم وقتت رو نمیگیرم
<free-sinusx> ببین من اون رو نصب کردن
<free-sinusx> کردم
<free-sinusx> بعد وارد شدم و اون پیاز سبز شد و تمام
<free-sinusx> رایانه رو ریستارت کردم
<free-sinusx> بار بعدی که وترد شدم دیگه ویدالیا باز نشد و اون پبغام رو دادم
<free-sinusx> اوکی
<free-sinusx> strinix
<SterniX> free-sinusx in ehtemal ke mige nemitone vasl she, ya portesh bastash, ya inke 2ta hamzaman baz dari
<SterniX> be site tor ye sar bezan bebin chi mige
<free-sinusx> sternix jan dastet dard nakone
<free-sinusx> mamnoon
<free-sinusx> ba pidgin mishe too room yahoo raft va chat kard?
<alabd> salam ,karbara shoma ham  moshkel internet darid cheghdare oftetun ?
<SterniX> armin
<SterniX> salam armin
<armin> ye soal dashtam
<armin> dar morede ubuntu
<SterniX> khob?!
<SterniX> age soaleto naporsi kesi nemitone komaet kone
<armin> man hamoon soren hastam
<armin> bebin vase file tar.bz2
<armin> zadam tar xvjf ..
<armin> badesh extract shod
<armin> cd esme pooshe ro zadam
<armin> hala 2 ta file too pooshe hast
<armin> zadam ./configure ama
<armin> error migire
<SterniX> khob malome error migire
<armin> e
<armin> chera?
<SterniX> vase inke faghti ke configure script nadare
<SterniX> chiyo configure kone
<armin> akhe ino az ye forume ubuntu ddam,
<SterniX> on vase compile kardane source hastesh
<SterniX> armin
<SterniX> in karo bokon
<SterniX> bezan file *
<SterniX> bebin khoroji che behet mide to on folder
<armin> ok
<armin> 2 ta fili ke too pooshe hasto list mikone\
<SterniX> khob
<SterniX> chi mizane jolosh
<armin> va ye seri etelaat dar moredesh mide\
<SterniX> khob etelato bego armin
<SterniX> inaro khodma midonam
<SterniX> etelato khastam
<SterniX> vase hamin goftam bede
<armin> ahan
<armin> elf 32 bit executable
<armin> intel 80386
<armin> version 1
<armin> statically linked
<armin> for gnu/linux
<armin> ino jeloye esme file neveshte
<armin> hasti sternix ?
<SterniX> filet alan to flash hast?
<SterniX> armin ?!
<armin> alan roo desktp
<SterniX> ok
<armin> roo desktope ubuntu
<SterniX> alan cd kon to on shakhe age nisti
<SterniX> bad ino ke migam bezan
<SterniX> esme on file ke jolosh neveshte bod elf 32 ... chi bood?
<armin> jelo joftesh hamino neveshte
<SterniX> esmeshon chiye?
<armin> man alan too desktop
<armin> va tooye poosheye extract shode gharar daram
<SterniX> to terminal boro to on foldere
<SterniX> man hame dastorar vase terminal behet migam
<SterniX> be mohite graphici kari nadarm
<armin> man too terminal daram minevisam
<armin> ok
<SterniX> ino bezan
<SterniX> uname -a
<SterniX> khorojisho inja copy kon
<emad_> salam komak lazem daram
<emad_> SterniX: salam!!
<SterniX> salam emad_
<SterniX> emad_ bezan f1
<armin> unja copy mikonam inja paste nemishe!
<armin> kodoom ghesmatesho bayad begam
<SterniX> ba vbox hasti alan na armin ?!
<armin> akhe in esme systeme mano dad
<armin> sternix
<SterniX> armin 32 bit bood ya 64?
<SterniX> emad_ solaet chi bood?!
<armin> vbox chie?
<armin> vmware?
<SterniX> virtual box
<emad_> SterniX: dar mored homa man mikham ke az ro cd nasb besh mire az internet nasb mikone
<SterniX> emad_ bayad bebini chi ro homa hast
<SterniX> man aslan nemidonam homa chiye
<armin> virtual machine
<armin> are
<armin> 32 bi
<armin> t
<emad_> SterniX: az synptic faila ro cd payda karde
<emad_> SterniX: makhazen homa
<SterniX> ok
<SterniX> armin to hamon shakhe ke on dota file ha hastan
<SterniX> armin bezan ./esm file
<SterniX> hatman ba ./ shoro beshe
<SterniX> va ./ be esme file bechasbe
<armin> ok
<emad_> SterniX:  chekar konam nakhad az internet nagire
<SterniX> emad_ khob to synaptic
<SterniX> emad_ repo interneto vardar
<armin> oh
<armin> in yeserimatn neveshte
<emad_> SterniX: kodom qesmatesh
<armin> ke dar raete ba hamoon chizaie ke man mikham
<armin> ama chejoor hala ejra bayad kard
<armin> ?\
<SterniX> emad_ to setting repositories
<SterniX> bad onja ke http dare tickhaso vardar
<emad_> khob
<SterniX> khob inchiza ke neveshte chiye armin ?!
<emad_> SterniX: vardashtam to tab other softwar
<SterniX> ok
<SterniX> hala
<SterniX> hala close kon
<SterniX> bad bezan reload
<emad_> SterniX: faqad tik cd ro zadam ona ro bardashtam vali baz ha nashod
<SterniX> emad_ reload ro zadi/!
<armin> dar morede file tozih dade ke tavasote ki neveshte shode
<armin> sternix
<emad_> are  dare az internet  paceg migire
<SterniX> esme file ha chiyan armin ?!
<armin> in ./filename
<armin> vase ejraye file?\
<SterniX> na esme file ro bego
<SterniX> mikham esmesho bedonam
<armin> smfa2
<armin> read_write_stream
<armin> esmeshoon in 2 ta bood
<SterniX> bezan ./esme_file --help
<emad_> SterniX:  reload ro zadam dare az internet  paceg  download mikone
<SterniX> nabayd inkaro bokoni
<SterniX> ;/
<armin> ejra nashod
<emad_> SterniX:  chekaro
<SterniX> package begire az net emad_
<SterniX> armin vaghti mizani chi mige?!
<SterniX> bedone --help
<emad_> SterniX: pas cansel bezanam
<armin> begoo man chejoori copysh konam ke inja paste she hamasho barat paste mikonam\
<SterniX> berizeshon to ye file
<SterniX> bad on file ro copy kon to pastebin.com armin
<SterniX> adrese pastebin.com ro bede
<SterniX> emad_ rastesh nemidonam
<SterniX> man tahala az cd  chiziyo nasb nakardam
<SterniX> va aslan nemidonam in homaro az koja ovordi
<emad_> SterniX: mamnom
<SterniX> farda sob biya
<emad_> kasi nist komakam kone
<SterniX> bache ha bishtar varedan to ubuntuo ina
<SterniX> emad_ kojaye irani?
<emad_> SterniX: homa ro az sito gereftam az qeshm
<SterniX> az kodom site emad_ ?
<emad_> SterniX: sito shop
<emad_> shop.sito.ir
<SterniX> addresho bede emad_
<emad_> SterniX: http://shop.sito.ir/%D8%A8%D8%B1%D9%86%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%87-%D9%87%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D8%A2%D8%B2%D8%A7%D8%AF-%D9%87%D9%85%D8%A7-(%D8%AF%DB%8C%D8%B3%DA%A9-%D8%AA%DA%A9%D9%85%DB%8C%D9%84%DB%8C-%D8%A7%D9%88%D8%A8%D9%88%D9%86%D8%AA%D9%88)-%D8%AF%DB%8C%D8%B3%DA%A9-%D8%AA%DA%A9%D9%85%DB%8C%D9%84%DB%8C-%D8%A7%D9%88%D8%A8%D9%88%D9%86%D8%AA%D9%88-%DB%B1%DB%B1.%DB%B0%DB%B4-%DB%B3%DB%B2%E2%80%8C%D8%A8%DB%8C%D8%AA%DB%8C-(%D8%AF%DB%8C%D8%B3%DA%A
<armin> emailet chie estenix barat emal monam
<armin> konam*
<SterniX> emad_ ine?!
<SterniX> http://shop.sito.ir/%D8%AA%D9%88%D8%B2%DB%8C%D8%B9-%D9%87%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D9%84%DB%8C%D9%86%D9%88%DA%A9%D8%B3-ubuntu-8.10-Homa-8.10.1-1*DVD-p-695.html
<SterniX> armin site ke on file ro azash gerfti vasam bede khodam dl mikonam
<emad_> SterniX: are vali vase 11.4
<SterniX> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,7763.0.html
<SterniX> ino bebin emad_
<SterniX> tarze karsho inja gofte
<SterniX> oni ke man behet goftam engar eshtebah boode
<SterniX> emad_ bargard to syanpatic
<SterniX> tikaro bezar sarejashon
<SterniX> bad bezan reload
<emad_> SterniX: khob ro sypam
<armin> http://www.4shared.com/file/xnd89HOu/stirmark_for_audio_v132tar.html
<emad_> SterniX: zadam
<SterniX> emad_ farda rooz biya
<SterniX> age bodam yadam bendaz az baceh ha beporsa
<emad_> SterniX: bash
<emad_> SterniX: alan ino eror dad : An error occurred  The following details are provided:
<SterniX> emad_
<SterniX> inja copy nakon lotfan
<SterniX> berizeshon to site pastebin.com
<SterniX> bad onja addresho bede
<emad_> SterniX: bale
<emad_> SterniX: bashe vali dalilesh cheye ??
<SterniX> inja safe poor mishe
<emad_> SterniX: nafahidam vali bashe sory
<emad_> SterniX: khob in payam chye??
<SterniX> kodom payam emad_ ?~
<SterniX> address pastebin ke behet dado behem bede
<emad_> SterniX: http://pastebin.com/5jJAfFdK
<SterniX> emad_ moshkele inke natonest key ro az to site peyda kone
<armin> mamnoon sternix\
<SterniX> armin hanoz dl nashode
<SterniX> harvaght dl shod behet migam
<armin> bashe
<armin> sternix ahle kojai?
<SterniX> ahle khone vade :D
<armin> ubuntu vase goftegoo faghat hamin ye room ro dare?
<armin> :D
<SterniX> na armin
<SterniX> #ubuntu ham hast
<SterniX> vali vase farsi hamine
<SterniX> to in server hamine
<armin> akhe dirooz ye id be name samira behem ye address goft toosh esfahan bood!
<armin> yadam nist chi bood
<SterniX> isfahanlug armin
<SterniX> channel haye dige ham hastan armin ke irani bashe
<SterniX> vali takhsose ubuntu hamine
<SterniX> #technotux
<SterniX> #tehlug
<SterniX> armin ba in barnme mikhay chi kar koni?!
<SterniX> armin_  ba in barnme mikhay chi kar koni?!
<armin_> in ye barnameye benchmarke
<armin_> ke toosh attack ha be signal soti hast
<armin_> vase teste yejoor signale soti
<SterniX> khob to tozihastehs gofte chetori azash estefade koni armin_
<SterniX> Usage: smfa2 attack [parameter]
<armin_> mage ejraii nist?
<SterniX> gui nadare armin_
<SterniX> hamash to cli hastesh
<SterniX> injori ke gofte estefade mikonish
<SterniX> armin_ Usage: smfa2 attack [parameter]
<SterniX> armin_ mohite graphici nadare
<SterniX> khosh bashi armin_
<SterniX> man miram
<SterniX> felanx
<armin_> merc
<armin_> sternix
<armin_> shabet bekheir
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-06
<newbie_linux> salam. chand ta kanal sakht afzar behem moarrefi mikonid? tarjihan irani.
<SterniX> newbie_linux channel sakht afzar vase chi mikhay?
<newbie_linux> mikham ye laptop linuxfriendly bekharam
<newbie_linux> factore khassi barash hast
<newbie_linux> ye laptop ke hame emkanatesh to linux support beshe
<newbie_linux> to distro hae mesle ubuntu, fedora, opensuse
<SterniX> to site ubuntu inaro tozih dade newbie_linux
<newbie_linux> man donbale tajrobeye shakhsi hastam
<vahid> newbie_linux: khode site ubuntu chantar ro moarefi karde bazi site ha ham hast ke hamichin chizi ro daran
<vahid> newbie_linux: dell alan bazi az laptop hasho ba ubuntu mide
<SterniX> 98% laptop ha support mishan newbie_linux
<SterniX> salam vahid
<vahid> newbie_linux: benazare man hame laptop ha ba linux sazgar hastan
<SterniX> chetori?
<vahid> newbie_linux: man khodam lenovo daram ba hame distro ha khob kar mikone
<newbie_linux> driverhash chi?
<vahid> SterniX: mersi
<vahid> SterniX: karaj lug fardast?
<SterniX> are vahid fardast
<SterniX> saat 3
<newbie_linux> cpu chi bashe behtare?
<vahid> newbie_linux: aksaran moshkele dirver karte geraphic daran ke man az nvidia raziyam
<vahid> newbie_linux: khode nvidia driver linux ro mide
<vahid> newbie_linux: harchi jadidtar behtar
<vahid> SterniX: gharare rajebe chi harf bezanid?
<SterniX> vahid miyam onja hamo mibinim
<SterniX> age kesi moshkeli dashte bashe sohbat mikone
<SterniX> age kesi chize jadide dide harf mizane
<SterniX> bishtar socilizing hastesh :D
<vahid> SterniX: rasti channel vase khodetoon nadarid?
<SterniX> chera vahid
<SterniX> #5hit
<newbie_linux> bad inke ba webcam, bluetooth va mic to linux khob support mishe? app hast barash?
<SterniX> BT ke are ta delet bekhadt app dare
<vahid> :)
<SterniX> webcam ye narmafzar hast va gnome on support mikone
<SterniX> microphone ham hamintor
<newbie_linux> to kde chi?
<vahid> newbie_linux: are hast moshkeli nadare
<newbie_linux> bayad conigesh kard ya automatic mishnase?
<newbie_linux> pnp hast?
<vahid> newbie_linux: onam moshkeli nadare
<vahid> newbie_linux: moshkeli nadare age moshkeli bood hal mishe
<newbie_linux> vahid jan configo ina nemikhad ?
<newbie_linux> mamnoon
<newbie_linux> rasti
<newbie_linux> gsm modem ham daram.
<vahid> newbie_linux: ta onja ke man midonam bluetooth va cam chizi niyaz nadare
<SterniX> man bluetooth computeram usb hastesh
<newbie_linux> performance on to linux chetore?
<SterniX> automatic debian shenakhtesh
<newbie_linux> kasi midone?
<newbie_linux> bazi vaghta az tarighe on miyam net
<vahid> newbie_linux: usb hastesh?
<newbie_linux> bale
<newbie_linux> mishe bash sms o ina ferestad?
<vahid> newbie_linux: linux ba driver usb bazi vaghta moshkel dare
<newbie_linux> aha
<vahid> newbie_linux: har device usb vase khodesh driver dare bazi device ha drivereshon gir nemiyad
<newbie_linux> to rahnamash neveshte ta kernel 2 o khordeei (daghigh yadam nist) supp mishe
<newbie_linux> vali alan kernel 3 hast
<newbie_linux> test nakardam bebinam mishe ya na
<vahid> newbie_linux: khob pas moshkeli nadare
<SterniX> age to 2 support mishe to 3 ham mishe
<newbie_linux> aali
<newbie_linux> ye chiz dge
<newbie_linux> bad app hast ke beshe ba webcam film o ax gereft. ya az injor jongolak baziha ba sayer device ha dar avord?  :)
<SterniX> linuxappfinder.org
<vahid> newbie_linux: cheese
<newbie_linux> mamnoon az site ke moarrefi kardi vali in domain asan reg nashode
<newbie_linux> .com hast
<vahid> SterniX: bebin man mint ro mikham nasb konam error mide
<SterniX> che error vahid ?
<vahid> SterniX: cd live miyad bala vaghti install ro mizanam ro desktop hast marahel pish mire vaghti file haro copy mikone yeho panjere install mipare va dige hich etefagi nemiofte
<SterniX> vahid ctrl+alt+f10 ro bezan
<SterniX> bebin chizi onja mige?!
<vahid> SterniX: nazadam alan bala nist
<SterniX> vahid ye disk check azash begir
<SterniX> crc
<vahid> SterniX: behet khabar midam
<SterniX> va media test
<SterniX> ok
<vahid> SterniX: iso az bacheha gereftam
<vahid> SterniX: fek konam kharabe
<SterniX> ehtemalesh ziyad hast vahid
<SterniX> bebin netinstaller nadare vahid ?!
<SterniX> \onjoi behtare :D
<vahid> SterniX: na
<SterniX> brb ghazam sokht
<vahid> SterniX: az netinstaller khosham nemiyad
<SterniX> chera vahid ?!
<SterniX> kheili khoobe ke?!
<vahid> SterniX: nemidonam
<SterniX> vahid onchizaie ro ke mikhay faghat nasb mikoni
<SterniX> benzaram injor raht tare
<vahid> SterniX: felan ke iso 1.2 g ro daram :)
<newbie_linux> bebakhshid miparam vasat bahseton
<newbie_linux> md5 hash ro check kardin?
<SterniX> vahid iso haye mint yekam 6 ro mizanan engar, nemidonam
<vahid> SterniX: ohom
<SterniX> vahid boro LFS
<vahid> newbie_linux: check mikonam
<SterniX> manam daram donbale ye forsat migardam beram LFS
<SterniX> md5 ro az iso migiri, na az ro dvd, indota hash motafavet midan
<vahid> SterniX: chi hast?
<vahid> SterniX: khordaniye?
<SterniX> byad dobare image begiri engar
<SterniX> LFS!?
<SterniX> are
<SterniX> khorake vahid :D
<SterniX> az paye khodet linux misazi :D
<newbie_linux> man to windows ba barnameye exactfile chechsum haro compare mikonam
<SterniX> md5
<newbie_linux> are.
<SterniX> esme barname to linux ro migam
<SterniX> esmesh md5sum hastesh
<newbie_linux> na faghat to win run mishe
<newbie_linux> mage inke az virtual box estefade koni
<SterniX> newbie_linux vaghti md5sum hast dige niyaz be VB nist
<newbie_linux> :)
<newbie_linux> vali in ghavitare
<newbie_linux> bishtare checksum haro ham support mikone. sha-1 256 384 512 crc32 md2 ...
<SterniX> sha224sum
<SterniX> sha256sum
<SterniX> shasum
<SterniX> sha384sum
<SterniX> sha512sum
<SterniX> hame ina to linux hastan newbie_linux
<adfawdsdwadw> salam
<adfawdsdwadw> ki usere KiTO ro gerefte ?
<SterniX> salam adfawdsdwadw
<adfawdsdwadw> salam SterniX jan
<SterniX> adfawdsdwadw bezan /msg nickserv help ghost
<adfawdsdwadw> sternix jan man hamoon kito hastam vali nemidoonam chera nemitoonam ba usere khodam login konam
<SterniX> adfawdsdwadw inam mitoni to xchat bezani
<SterniX> /GHOST KiTO
<adfawdsdwadw> SterniX jan  , in javab nemide
<SterniX> /msg nickserv help ghost
<SterniX> in bayad javab bede ad
<SterniX> in bayad javab bede adfawdsdwadw
<KiTO> merci SterniX jan
<SterniX> khahesh KiTO
<Kiumars> salam
<Kiumars> تقویم جلالی رو چطوری میشه رو یوبونتو ۱۱.۰۴ نصب کرد کسی لطفاً میتونه منو راهنمایی کنه ؟
<emad_> salam
<emad_> to ubuntu mishe az VPN estefade kard ?
<emad_> برای جلوگیری از فیلترینگ
<SterniX> are emad_
<ali__> salam
<ali__> ba html farsi minevisam vali to firefox ye chi dige neshon mide va farsi neshon nemide
<ali__> fekr konam utf-8 nasb nist
<ali__> komakam konid
<dark-sun> ها؟
<dark-sun> ali__: site haye farsi ro baz mikone? www.ubuntu.ir
<dark-sun> ali__: ^^ mese in
<ali__> are
<ali__> baz mikone
<dark-sun> ali__: neveshte ha moshkeli nadaran?
<ali__> bazi horof joda hastan
<dark-sun> ok
<dark-sun> ali__: shoma bayad emkanate farsi ro ezafe konin
<ali__> man mikham html benevisam vaghti ejra mikonam zabon farsi ro nemikhone
<dark-sun> ali__: wiki.ubuntu.ir
<ali__> be fire fox
<ali__> ezafe konam
<ali__> ?
<dark-sun> ali__: che tozi hasti?
<ali__> ubuntu 11.04
<dark-sun> ali__: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/UbuntuPersianSupport
<ali__> tnx
<dark-sun> welcome :)
<ali__> :D
<SterniX> !smile
<SterniX> !smileies
<SterniX> !smilies
<dark-sun> lubotu3: dadash ba shomast!
<lubotu3> dark-sun: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SterniX> !emoticans
<SterniX> dark-sun dare pm mide
<SterniX> !version
<lubotu3> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dark-sun> bot ha ham hazer javab shodan
<SterniX> are dark-sun taze baziyashon vaghti hoselashon sar mire, master khodeshono ban mikonan :/
<SterniX> !family
<SterniX> !friend
<dark-sun> !aunt
<SterniX> !hope
<SterniX> !death
<dark-sun> SterniX: man ammash ro gereftam
<SterniX> !steve jobs death?
<lubotu3> SterniX: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SterniX> !aunt
<SterniX> man raftam donbale khalash :D
<dark-sun> SterniX: dadesh be man! dg chizi dar moredesh nemidune
<dark-sun> :D
<SterniX> !fallen
<SterniX> !chroot
<lubotu3> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<SterniX> !god
<SterniX> *lubotu3* Sorry, I don't know anything about 'god'
<SterniX> vagehan ke
<SterniX> dark-sun bot kaffar ovordim to in room
<SterniX> bayad ban beshe
<dark-sun> bendazin biron in bot molhede bidin ro!
<dark-sun> kick lubotu3
<dark-sun> ban lubotu3
<SterniX> dark-sun ino bebin
<SterniX> !stfu
<lubotu3> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<dark-sun> WTF!
<SterniX> !wtf
<lubotu3> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dark-sun> lubotu3: !die
<SterniX> !kick | lubotu3
<SterniX> !ban
<lubotu3> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<SterniX> !behaviour
<lubotu3> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<SterniX> !behaviour | dark-sun
<lubotu3> dark-sun: please see above
<SterniX> !Etiquette |
<SterniX> !Etiquette
<lubotu3> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<SterniX> !AskTheBot
<lubotu3> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<dark-sun> SterniX: bebinam mituni emshab fararish bedi ya na :))
<SterniX> dark-sun chizaye jaleb azash daram mikesham biroon
<SterniX> !search factoid
<lubotu3> Found: trolls-#ubuntu-offtopic*, orgthingy-#ubuntu-offtopic, ubotu, factoids@ubotu, worst-#ubuntu-offtopic, yes-#ubuntu-offtopic, lies, tell blendmaster1024 your factoid*, addfact, encyclopedia
<dark-sun> SterniX: dari kashfesh mikoni pas.. edame bede ;)
<SterniX> !CoC
<lubotu3> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<SterniX> !Guidelines
<lubotu3> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<SterniX> !Offtopic
<lubotu3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SterniX> !Language
<lubotu3> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SterniX> !Attitude
<lubotu3> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<SterniX> !Repeat
<lubotu3> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SterniX> !Enter
<lubotu3> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SterniX> !Paste
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SterniX> !Caps
<lubotu3> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<SterniX> !NickSpam
<lubotu3> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<SterniX> !PM
<lubotu3> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<SterniX> !English
<lubotu3> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<SterniX> !screenshots
<lubotu3> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<SterniX> !pastebinit
<lubotu3> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<SterniX> !pastebin
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SterniX> dark-sun farsi baladi?!
<SterniX> !English | dark-sun
<lubotu3> dark-sun: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<SterniX> :D
<dark-sun> :)
<SterniX> aman az bi kari dark-sun :D
<dark-sun> SterniX: vaghean :)
<SterniX> dark-sun ye kare dige ham peyda kardam
<SterniX> hosele dasthi yebar emtehan kon
<SterniX> fork bomb hast esmesh
<SterniX> while true; do sh -c sh & done
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> SterniX:  defaesh ham baladi?
<SterniX> ulimit dark-sun
<SterniX> ba ulimit bayad cputime va max user processes ro kam koni
<SterniX> virtual memory ro ham hamintor dark-sun
<SterniX> dark-sun defa anchenani nemidonam faghat ino midonam
<dark-sun> SterniX: hamun, rahesh hamine, mahdud kardane manabe :)
<SterniX> rahe dige ham dare
<SterniX> killall init
<SterniX> init 6
<SterniX> ya shustdown -r now
<SterniX> ya dokme restarto bezani :D
<dark-sun> SterniX: 1 min
<dark-sun> SterniX: killall init moadele baghiast?
 * dark-sun sarma khorde...
<SterniX> killall -9 init
<SterniX> shayad nihidonam dark-sun
 * SterniX mask mizane va ba dark-sun sohbat mikone
<dark-sun> SterniX: kho in che mikone? system ro reset mikone?
<SterniX> are restart mikone
<dark-sun> SterniX: pas be darde man nemikhore.
<dark-sun> SterniX: miduni?
<SterniX> na nemidonam dark-sun
<dark-sun> SterniX: donbale 1 chizi migashtam run level ro reset kone ya hamchin chizi
<SterniX> init 3
<dark-sun> SterniX: albate na hame runlevel ro
<dark-sun> SterniX: afarin 1 chizi mese in
<dark-sun> SterniX: hamunam bayad barash script benvisam
<dark-sun> gamunam*
<SterniX> dark-sun inkaro mitoni bokoni
<SterniX> bebini che script haie to runlevel made nazaret hastan
<SterniX> hamashono restart koni :/
<SterniX> az akhar be aval
<SterniX> shayad
<SterniX> nihidonam
<dark-sun> SterniX: masalan fek kon X crash karde, bad tuye reset shodanam gir kone.
<SterniX> ba rc script bayad saro kale bezani dark-sun
<dark-sun> SterniX: tu in sharayet bekhaym hame daemon,process ha ta ghable gdm masalan kill beshan
<dark-sun> SterniX: man ru debianam
<dark-sun> SterniX: albate dorost migi, har chi hast hamunjast
<dark-sun> SterniX: faghat bayad bebinam proce haye ezafi ro bar che asasi kill konam
<SterniX> dark-sun to che runleveli?
<SterniX> dark-sun be in ye sar bezan
<dark-sun> SterniX: har run leveli, farz kon 6
<dark-sun> ya 5
<SterniX> /etc/rc5.d
<SterniX> 6 ke mishe restart dark-sun
<SterniX> nemishe ke
<dark-sun> SterniX: male man ro 7 reset mishe. oon daemon ha ro mide, khube
<SterniX> harchi to 6 hast hamashon k daran avalesh
<dark-sun> SterniX: vali taklife prose haye munde az ejraye ghabli chi mishe?
<SterniX> 7?
<SterniX> tahala nashnidam dark-sun :/
<dark-sun> SterniX: are in injurie
<SterniX> init 0 shutdown hastesh init 6 restart
<dark-sun> SterniX: mohem ni, ina hamahs ghabele confige
<SterniX> dafe avale yeki mige 7 :/
<SterniX> dark-sun inam bebin
<SterniX> /etc/rcS.d
<dark-sun> vay daram nabud misham
<dark-sun> man dg beram
<dark-sun> shab bekhyer hamegi
<dark-sun> SterniX: bye bro :*
<SterniX> /etc/init.d/killprocs
<SterniX> inam ye sar bezan dark-sun
<SterniX> shabet khosh dark-sun
<sami> hi
<SterniX> hi
<sara> salam
<sara> komak mikham
<sara> kesi hast?
<free-sinusx1> سلام به  دوستان
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-07
<my_name_is_tux> ?
<my_name_is_tux> admin pass live dvd chande?
<my_name_is_tux> eshteb shod :))
<SterniX> !ping | hidensoft
<lubotu3> hidensoft: another contentless ping... sigh...
<hidensoft> SterniX, nakon inja foshemoon midana :))
<SterniX> hidensoft dishab 600ta dastor azash keshidam biroon
<SterniX> jut khali :D
<SterniX> hidensoft rooze kofak mobarak:)
<SterniX> hidensoft ino bebin
<SterniX> !caps | hidensoft
<lubotu3> hidensoft: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hidensoft> oh oh
<hidensoft> :D
 * everplays pokes hasanhabibi1 
 * everplays (re)pokes hasanhabibi 
<WhiteCrow1> everplays: nist esh dada miad
<WhiteCrow1> everplays: salam , mokhelesim
<everplays> WhiteCrow1, salaam dude, haji kollan pichunde rafte! man azash talab daram :D telephone-a ro javab nemide
<everplays> lol
<everplays> migoftan farar karde rafte oonvar-e aab
<WhiteCrow1> everplays: doros fek kardi rafte on var tamam e pol ha ro ham ba khodesh borde alan dare to kakh i ke az 1 ki az sheikh ha e arab kharide zendegani mikone
 * WhiteCrow1 bax clear konid hasanhabibi1 vared mishavad ta daghaiegh i digar :D
<hasanhabibi> WhiteCrow1: hmmm
<WhiteCrow1> hasanhabibi: chakerim rais moghiat clear e
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<hasanhabibi> WhiteCrow1: lol
<WhiteCrow1> hasanhabibi: dastor bede everplays ro bekosham :D
<hasanhabibi> everplays: salam haji !
<hasanhabibi> WhiteCrow1: mikoshim ;-)
<everplays> salaam bar dude hasanhabibi -e farari, chetori?
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<hasanhabibi> everplays: khoobam
<hasanhabibi> everplays: fafari naboodam ke refigh :D
<hasanhabibi> everplays: ama hamash nistam :P
<hasanhabibi> everplays: che khabara ?
<WhiteCrow1> hasanhabibi: fek konam jedi jedi koshtam esh ey khoda ghatel shodim :(
<everplays> hasanhabibi, khabara ro ke midooni dude :) doa mikonam in mardak bere behesht :D
<hasanhabibi> everplays: raftam maghaze !
<hasanhabibi> everplays: ki bere :D ?
<hasanhabibi> everplays: amoo steve ?
<everplays> oon ke raft! :)
<hasanhabibi> everplays: aha ehtemalan hamin arasho migi :D
<hasanhabibi> everplays: bebin be... in WhiteCrow1 server khardie bood
<hasanhabibi> everplays: berim Priv...
<WhiteCrow1> lol
<hidensoft> na narid , smiley fozorli :D
<hasanhabibi> hidensoft: :D
<meshki> Salam
<meshki> tanzimat default software sources to ubuntu chie?
<mahdieh> oh
<mahdieh> che bakelas shode innja
<SterniX> salam vahid
<SterniX> kooh chetor bood vahid ?
<vahid> SterniX: salam khoob bood
<vahid> SterniX: zanoom asib dide
<SterniX> az ghasdi holet dadan paeen vahid ?!
<SterniX> az ghasdi holet dadan paeen vahid ?!
<SterniX> my_name_is_tux chera ping mikoni?!
<SterniX> vahid hasti?!
<vahid> SterniX: bale
<SterniX> sorate net daghone vahid ?
<SterniX> ya in site ke man tosham injoriye?
<vahid> SterniX: are
<SterniX> are vase kodom bood vahid ?!
<vahid> man alan dl mikonam bad nist
<vahid> sorate man bad nist
<vahid> kam nashode
<SterniX> pas in site daghone
<SterniX> mamnon vahid
<vahid> SterniX: google.com ro vaghti ping mikoni chegad time mindaze?
<SterniX> 125
<vahid> SterniX: kheili khobe
<vahid> SterniX: soratet pas balast
<SterniX> are vahid eshkal az on site bood
<SterniX> ba shell ham dl nakard lamasab
<vahid> wget
<SterniX> ba wget dige
<SterniX> aslan javab nemidoam
<SterniX> 3MiB bood soratesh
<SterniX> yehoo goft 2Hr tool mikeshe ye file 6MB ro
<sheyda> salam
<sheyda> kasi hast?
<SterniX> salam sheyda
<sheyda> khoBn?
<SterniX> mamnon
<SterniX> khodet khobi?!
<sheyda> mer30 :)
<SterniX> :)
<sheyda> man ba ubuntom ye moshkel asasi peyda kardam mishe rahnamaEm konin
<SterniX> sheyda moshkelto bego, bache ha age bodan va tonestan komaket mikonan
<sheyda> hamin ja bayad begam?
<SterniX> age dost dari
<sheyda> ya jaye Dge E bayad beneVsam?
<sheyda> mer30 :)
<SterniX> age nadari to forum bego, shayd javab dadan
<SterniX> az on lahaz,
<SterniX> moshkeleto to ye khat, bego sara, va age error neshon mide, ono to pastebin.com beriz
<sheyda> na error nadare
<SterniX> ok
<SterniX> 5min brb
<sheyda> 2 bar nasbesh kardam vali aval ke mige grafic ghaDmiye bad vared ubontu nemishe aslan
<sheyda> bashe:)
<SterniX> sheyda system chiye?!
<SterniX> cart graphicket chiye?
<sheyda> nemidonam
<sheyda> dell 6400
<SterniX> chera vared nemishe sheyda ?
<SterniX> mikhay ro dell 6400 nasb koni sheyda ?!
<sheyda> nemi2nam ta Droz dorost bod
<sheyda> are
<SterniX> ta dirooz nasb bood rosh?!
<sheyda> to daneshgah internetesh yeho ghat shod bad Dge doros nashod omadam emroz 2bare nasbesh konam Dge nashod!
<SterniX> sheyda linux windows nist ke age kharab shod dobare nasbesh koni ke
<SterniX> mishe recover karesh
<SterniX> sheyda yekam etelat bishtar behem midi?!
<sheyda> alan 2bare nasb shode vali doros nemishe ! akhe windowsam az aval nasb karde bodam goftam linuxam nasb konam
<SterniX> chi shod ke intori shod?!
<SterniX> bad to chi kar kardi?!
<sheyda> nemi2nam!
<sheyda> nasbesh kardam
<SterniX> dobare Ubuntu ro khodesh nasb kardi?!
<SterniX> ghablesh Ubuntu bood?!
<sheyda> are
<SterniX> ok
<sheyda> are hamon daghighan ubunto 10.04
<SterniX> alan vaghti miri to Ubuntu chi behet mige?!
<sheyda> ye safheye siyah shabihe safe mode eshe bad ye safhe miyad mige grafic moshkel dare
<SterniX> khob chi error tahvilet mide sheyda ?!
<sheyda> bad tanha gozineE ke mishe bade az in safhe raft cancele!
<SterniX> bad ke mizni cancel chi mishe sheyda ?!
<sheyda> ye seri chiza ro safhe mineVse
<sheyda> bad username o pass migire
<SterniX> sheyda alan mitoni tosh login koni?!
<sheyda> bad vay miste! ye chanta error mineVse to safhe input/output error
<sheyda> az hamon ja vali nemire tosh in error input / out put o mide!
<sheyda> mikhay man erroresho ro kaghaz beneVsam 2 min sab kon alan barmigardam bebakhshid :)
<SterniX> vaysa
<SterniX> naro
<SterniX> sheyda
<sheyda> bashe
<SterniX> inkaro kon
<sheyda> bale
<SterniX> vaghti ke miri onja
<SterniX> bezan alt+f2
<SterniX> bad onja
<SterniX> login kon
<SterniX> age error nemide
<sheyda> khob
<SterniX> age to alt+f2 ham error mide benevishesh
<SterniX> vaghti vared shodi
<SterniX> yani login kardi
<SterniX> bebin irssi ro dari ya na
<SterniX> age nadarsih nasbesh kon
<SterniX> bad ba on biya inja
<SterniX> az onja sohbat konim
<SterniX> injori rahat tare
<SterniX> tanzimate irssi ro baladi sheyda ?!
<sheyda> na
<sheyda> ta hala bahash kar nakardam!
<SterniX> vaghti bazesh kardi
<SterniX> aval bezan
<SterniX> /SERVER irc.freenode.org
<SterniX> bad /join #ubuntu-ir
<sheyda> khob
<SterniX> bad miyay inja az inja behet migam chi bechiye
<sheyda> bashe kheyli mer30 alan miyam :)
<SterniX> tyt
<sheyda> ba windows omadam
<sheyda> man natonestam downloadesh konam harchi zadam kar nakard :(
<sheyda> hasTn?
<SterniX> w8 please sheyda
<sheyda> bashe :)
<SterniX> sorry dashtam sham dorst mikardam
<sheyda> be bakhshid man mozahem misham :(
<sheyda> mikhayn badesh Byam?
<SterniX> bade chi?!
<SterniX> shamamo dorost kardamo khordam
<sheyda> ahan :D noshe jan
<sheyda> man har karish kardam nashod to ubunto downloadesh konam ! bargashtam windows
<SterniX> mamnon
<sheyda> error hasho neveshtam
<SterniX> na fayde nadare
<SterniX> sheyda
<sheyda> bale
<SterniX> erroresho to pasetbin.com copy kon lotfan
<SterniX> linkesho bede be man
<SterniX> ba tashakor :)
<sheyda> bashe alan mizaram . mer30
<SterniX> np
<sheyda> in linkeshe http://pastebin.com/FVqmGkDr
<SterniX> sheyda chatzilla ro vase firefox begir age dost dari
<SterniX> behtara az chat kardane az site hastsh
<sheyda> bara windows ya linux?
<SterniX> vase firefox hastesh
<sheyda> ahan:D
<SterniX> sheyda biya pm please
<sheyda> nafahmidam!
<sheyda> alan chi kar konam ?
<SterniX> sheyda -->> pm = private message
<sheyda> ahan che jori?
<SterniX> ro esmam click kon?
<SterniX> nemidonam
<SterniX> alan behet pm dadam gerfti?!
<sheyda> chi zi nemishe ke!
<sheyda> na :(
<SterniX> sheyda ba opera omadi na?!
<sheyda> are
<SterniX> chizi az man nagerfti alan?!
<SterniX> /QUERY SterniX
<SterniX> ino bezan sheyda
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<SterniX> salam WhiteCrow1
<WhiteCrow1> SterniX: salam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-08
 * miadbahrami salam kasi hast
 * miadbahrami salam kasi hast
 * miadbahrami salam kasi hast soal daram
<hale1> 3
<hale1> sd
<ali___> Salam
<golestaneh> آقا  من وقتی ubuntu روی لپ تاپم نصب میکنم دیگه صفحه کیبوردم از کار می افتد
<golestaneh> چیکار باید بکنم مدل لپ تاپم vostro 1520
<Lham> salam
<Lham> man in erroro daram:option.c:1:0: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set
<Lham> make[2]: *** [../obj/i686/option.o] Error 1
<OnlineUser98> test!
<OnlineUser98>  8-)
<OnlineUser98>  :)
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> چه جوری میشه اوبونتو رو به صورت انلاین ترجمه کرد
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> یاری کنید
<nkh> Lham: Salam, eli_ ? :-/
 * miadbahrami salam kasi hast
<SterniX> salam miadbahrami
<miadbahrami> SterniX, salam ahvale shoma ye yek mahi hast mikham graphic card nasb konam nemitoonam
<miadbahrami> SterniX, Help mikham hamejoorasham test kardam
<SterniX> miadbahrami
<SterniX> cart graphicket chiye
<SterniX> che distro ie dari?
<miadbahrami> SterniX, Nvidia Gforce 525m
<miadbahrami> SterniX, driveresham az nvidia gereftam vaghti nasb mikonam dg tasvir nadaram
<SterniX> fixvesa mizani?!
<SterniX> hich tasviri nadari?
<SterniX> ya fagaht Xor ro nadari?
<miadbahrami> SterniX, alanam az additional driver ubuntu estefade kardam ye nvidia nasb kar vali 3D nadare va unity az kar oftade
<miadbahrami> SterniX, in karo mikonam
<free-sinusx> salam
<SterniX> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<vahid> SterniX: engad sarbesare in bot nazar
<SterniX> vahid in goshe oftade khomesh miyofte
<ali__> Salam
<ali__> ye code mikhastam ke kar zir ra anjam bede ghesmateh virtual host http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ali__> #!/bin/sh  sudo cp /etc/apache2/sites-available/default /etc/apache2/sites-available/mysite sudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-available/mysite sudo a2dissite default && sudo a2ensite mysite sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart exit
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-09
<Alimt> salam
<Alimt> mishe ye nafar komakam kone
<Alimt> man chata soal az linux daram
<Alimt> khaheshan komak konid?
<the-light> !ask | Alimt
<lubotu3> Alimt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<j__> salam
<j__> be hamegi
<j__> agha ma hanoz az noskheye 10.04 estefade mikonim
<j__> be nazare shoma update konam ya na
<j__> ?
<j__> kesi nist ye javab bede
<j__> ?
<j__> ?
<j__> ?
<Lham> salam, man ye file csh ejra mikonam va ye errore alaki mide, chejoori befahmam chi nasb nist ke in erroro mide?
<SterniX> Lham erroresh chie/
<shsh> ls
<shsh> alo?
<shsh> salam, bebakhshid, kasi mitune komak kone?
<SterniX> shsh age nagi chiye, na kesi nemitone
<shsh> man linux mojadad nasb kardam
<shsh> hame chi paride
<shsh> yani hame chi khub bud
<shsh> ta jaE ke man dashtam package download mikardam
<shsh> ba'd ye paiame khataE dad ke fazat kame
<shsh> manam tavajoh nakardam
<shsh> ajale dashtam khamush kardam
<shsh> hala ke roshan mikonam tuye grub faghat linux hast va mode e recovery xp dar hali ke man aslan vista dashtam
<shsh> va linux ham vared nemishe
<shsh> faghat mode command ra yeki az gozinehaye grub miare
<SterniX> khob to xp mitoni beri?!
<shsh> ta farda ham bayad ye poroje shabake bedam, hame file haye vistam ra ham lazem daram, ye ozaye daghunie
<shsh> aslan xp nadaram ru laptop
<SterniX> brb
<shsh> ?
<shsh> microsoft wndows xp embeded
<shsh> ine esmesh
<shsh> windows boot managere
<shsh> na khode windows
<shsh> jenabe SterniX raftid?
<shsh> payame khataE ke linux mide: the configuration defaults for GNOME power manager have not been installed correctly . please contact your computer administor
<SterniX> shsh sabr kon
<SterniX> shsh va ye live cd boot kon
<SterniX> say kon dortesh koni
<shsh> alan vaziate vistam chie?
<shsh> az in badtar nashe?
<SterniX> shsh
<SterniX> man nemidonam cheghad vakhime
<SterniX> dorst partition bandish kardi?!
<SterniX> ya inke na?!
<shsh> hajme koli ke baraye linux ekhtesads dade budam kam bude guya
<shsh> dar hade 20
<SterniX> kam nist,
<SterniX> vali vase onchizi ke azash mikhasti kam boode shsh
<shsh> man kare khasi nakardam akhe
<SterniX> chizaie ke nasb kardi hajmeshon bala bode
<shsh> faghat pakage haye pishnahadi va jre va jdk ra download kardam !!!! :(
<SterniX> hajmeshon balast ina
<shsh> khob mage lazem nist?
<shsh> hame in karo nemikonan?
<shsh> man faghat mikham net programing anjam bedam,
<shsh> ina ra lazem nadaram?
<shsh> 10 10 faza ra beine root va home taghsim kardam
<SterniX> man harf az lozom nazadam shsh
<shsh> partition hamine dg?
<SterniX> fagaht goftam hajmeshon balast
<shsh> akhe goftid 20 kam nist
<SterniX> are kam nist, vali vae che kari akhe
<shsh> vaghti lazem bashe kame dg,
<SterniX> masalan ye van jash khobe
<SterniX> vali mikhay bahash beri safar ke 30nafaro jaa nemigire ke
<SterniX> ;)
<shsh> khob age hamishe hame 30 nafari beran safar dg van jash khub nist
<shsh> ;)
<SterniX> khob manam hamino migam
<SterniX> 20GiB
<SterniX> faazye khobiye
<SterniX> vali na vase kari ke shoma mikhayn
<SterniX> dar zemn shoma fagaht 10GiB ekhtesas dadin
<shsh> hala chi kar konam
<shsh> vistam ham fazasho lazem daram
<shsh> az unam nemitunam kam konam
<SterniX> bara key mikhay shsh ?!
<SterniX> computeret dosrste?!
<shsh> har che zudtar behtar
<shsh> ta farda shab bayad poroje bedam
<shsh> yani chi doroste?
<SterniX> yani alan mitoni beri to vista?!
<shsh> na
<SterniX> alan ba chi hasti?
<shsh> ye laptope dg
<shsh> gharzi
<SterniX> ye live cd dl kon
<SterniX> beshin bahsh grub ro tamir kon
<shsh> bale, kheili mamnun,
<shsh> ye soale dg ham dashtam ba virtual machine mishe linux kar kard?
<shsh> VM player
<SterniX> are shsh
<SterniX> vmplayer nashindam
<SterniX> vali vmware
<shsh> rahate?
<SterniX> ya virtualBox
<shsh> ba VMplayer BSD kar kardam kheili khub bu
<shsh> d
<shsh> albate masalan file ba flash behesh nazadam, net kar nakardam
<SterniX> shsh yani chi rahate?
<shsh> yani masalan mishe rahat azash filam ra berizam ru flash/
<shsh> be internet/wireless rahat vasl mishe?
<shsh> kamelan shabihe mohite linux mishe?
<shsh> dardesare khasi nadare?
<SterniX> virtualbox begir shsh
<shsh> un rahate?
<shsh> in dardesara ra nadare?
<SterniX> wireless ro nemidonam
<SterniX> vali baghiyash rahate
<shsh> ba'd age linux umad bala chetori hazfesh konam?
<shsh> ke ba virtual az windows biaram?
<SterniX> partitionesho format kon
<shsh> baraye raveshe nasbe virtual, inke che fazaE ekhteasa bedam, va .... linki soragh darin?
<shsh> ba cd format konam partitionesho?
<shsh> kheili mamnun az lotfetun
<shsh> khodahafez
<SterniX> shsh sorry poshte system nabodam
<SterniX> ba ye barnamye partitioner mitoni on partion ro del koni
<shsh> سلام، کسی میدونه چطوری میشه سی دی لایف دانلود کرد؟ و بعد ازش یه سیستم را تعمیر کرد؟
<SterniX> shsh life na live
<shsh> jenabe SterniX ta hamun ja ham binahayat mamnun
<SterniX> va cd live vase tamir chi mikhay?!
<SterniX> che hajme
<shsh> :) live
<shsh> soali bud?
<SterniX> are soali bood
<SterniX> che hajmi mikhyay
<SterniX> shsh alan behet migam chiya khobe
<shsh> یه سوال دیگه، 32 بیت و 64 بیت بودن ویژگی سخت افزاره؟ یعنی من اگه ویستام 32 باشه اکلیپس و اوبونتو و .... همه باید 32 بیتی باشند؟
<shsh> بعد از دانلود لایو سی دی باید روی یه سی دی رایتش کنم تا بتونم ازش استفاده کنم؟
<SterniX> shsh in chandta soal bood :D
<SterniX> 64bit bodan, be khode cpu bar migarde
<shsh> 2 تا فعلاً
<SterniX> bayad bebini CPU ke dari 64 hast ya 32
<shsh> آخه پس اون 32 که ویژگی ویستا هست چیه؟
<SterniX> va inke image live ro burn koni ya na on be kari ke mikhay bahash bokoni bastegi dare
<SterniX> hadafet az dl karadan in live image chiey
<SterniX> man be system amelet kari nadaram
<SterniX> daram sakht afzar ro migam
<SterniX> system 64 bit mitone 32 bit ro support kone
<SterniX> ke inkaro ham mikone
<shsh> میخوام لینوکسم که این ارور را میده بالا بیاد: بعلاوه ویستا که توی گراب اصلاً نشون نمیده
<shsh> the configuration defaults for GNOME power manager have not been installed correctly . please contact your computer administor
<shsh> این ارور لینوکس هم ناشی از جای کمه گویا
<SterniX> na
<SterniX> az nasb nashodane yechizi shsh
<shsh> سی پی یو را چطور ببینم پچنده؟
<shsh> جداً؟
<SterniX> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Livecd
<shsh> خب جا نداشته که دانلود ککنه
<SterniX> shsh jomle akhareto nafahmidam
<SterniX> shsh reshtat chiye?
<shsh> کامپیوتر
<shsh> مهم نبود جمله آخر
<SterniX> arshad ?
<shsh> نه
<shsh> لیسانس
<shsh> همین لینک اول را استفاده کنم؟ BootMed؟
<SterniX> nemidonam
<SterniX> man fagaht rahnamit kardam
<SterniX> baghiyash be khodet rabt dare dige
<SterniX> esmet chiey shsh ?
<shsh> ؟
<hidensoft> !pong | SterniX
<lubotu3> SterniX: pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<SterniX> hidensoft aval !ping mikonan
<hidensoft> SterniX, ping qadimishode
<hidensoft> bad fun e pong bishtare
<hidensoft> :))
<SterniX> TO MIGi khobam , mamnon ke ghasd dashti beporsi
<SterniX> shsh sakhtafzar mikhoni ya narm afzar?
<shsh> IT
<SterniX> baham dishab chat nakardi?
<shsh> na, faghat hamin chand sa'at/min pish
<hidensoft> shsh, moshkel chie dude ?
<shsh> bale? nafahmidam
<shsh> ahan, shoma ye nafare dg id
<SterniX> waysa alan behet mige
<shsh> hichi, man ghablan linux dashtam
<hidensoft> na man roohe dovome SterniX am pas :D
<hidensoft> khob
<shsh> (esmo nadidam) dobare ye jadid nasb kardam, package ha ra ke download kardam, ja kam avorde bud, guya ye chizaE kam dare
<shsh> ye dor shutdown k kardam, dobare roshan kardam hichi nemiare
<SterniX> shsh http://www.google.com/search?q=grub%20recoveri%2Blive%20cd
<shsh> faghat commande linux ramiare
<SterniX> shsh vase prozhat mikhasti ro ssh kar koni?
<shsh> na, code socket mikhastam bezanam
<SterniX> pas didi bahat harfidam ghablan!
<shsh> mishe age rahate, va ghablan anjam dadid, ye link ham baraye virtual machine, ham khodesh ham cd linuxesh bedid?
<shsh> dustam bude ehtemalan
<hidensoft> SterniX, man alan nagereftam chi shode
<SterniX> man gahblan ro VB nasb kardam shsh
<SterniX> kare sakhti nist
<shsh> unam moshkel dasht, inja miporsid, ye nafar javab dad, hal shod
<hidensoft> SterniX, linux nasb karde ro virtual mashin bala nemiad ya ro system nasb karde bala nemiad ?
<SterniX> na hidensoft ubnuntu nasbide
<SterniX> vasatesh error dade
<SterniX> khamosh karde systemo
<shsh> ru system nasb kardam.
<SterniX> hala hame chi par :D
<hidensoft> hm
<SterniX> shsh inakro bokon
<hidensoft> az ubuntu baeed nist be har hal
<SterniX> live cd ubuntu bezar tosh
<SterniX> biyad bala
<SterniX> ya age dc vista dari
<hidensoft> ama khob fekr mikonam grub parid e doroste ?
<SterniX> ono biyar bala
<SterniX> mbr ro pack kone
<SterniX> dobare NTLDR ro to MBR benevise
<SterniX> na hidensoft
<SterniX> grub hast
<shsh> in "live cd ubuntu bezar tosh " yani ye barname download konam ba'd ru cd nasb konam?
<SterniX> vali cherto pert baresh mide
<hidensoft> :D
<SterniX> mage ubuntu nadari shsh ?!
<hidensoft> khob vaziat kheyli boqrang tar az in harfast
<shsh> chera, tu khode cd ubuntu ino dare?
<hidensoft> SterniX, 1min bezar man begam behesh
<SterniX> man tozihatam bade bebin hidensoft chi mige shsh
<hidensoft> shsh, shoma CD ubuntu ro bezar to cd rom
<hidensoft> system ro restart kon
<hidensoft> bezar ba boot biad bala
<hidensoft> tanzimat boot ro ham to bios setup hast
<hidensoft> vaqti oomad bala
<hidensoft> 1bar dige ubuntu ro nasb kon
<hidensoft> rahat tare
<shsh> bale, az kanale <hidensoft> peigiri mikonam, mamnun
<hidensoft> ta inke ono zende koni
<hidensoft> kanal nadaram man be qoran
<hidensoft> :D
<shsh> vaziat chera boghranje?
<SterniX> bohranj nist shsh
<SterniX> man paye vista gerye kardam, ye hafte sare seven khab nadashtam
<SterniX> vaziyat aslan bohranj nist
<hidensoft> SterniX, cry ? :D
<SterniX> tahala nashode vista bezane harde kasiyo daghon kone vali externale mano ntfs ro paroond
<hidensoft> shsh, alan in kararo ke goftam bokon
<SterniX> 200GiB etelat nazdik bood az dast bere
<SterniX> ba badbkhti recover kkardam
<SterniX> bordam namayandegi
<SterniX> mige in be hichvajh gahbele baz yabi nist!!!
<SterniX> chi karesh kardiiiii
<SterniX> are hidensoft gerye
<SterniX> gole gole ashk rikhtar
<SterniX> bebin che vazi bood ke safemode windows ham crash mikard!!!!
<SterniX> bad jalebe hidensoft, vase in narm afzaram koli pool dade boodam :((
<hidensoft> SterniX, eshkal nadare
<hidensoft> qam akharet bashe
<hidensoft> :D
<hidensoft> shsh, chi shodi dude ?
<shsh> daram karhaE ke gofte shodo anjam midam
<hidensoft> shsh, khoobe
<shsh> aslan tavajoh nemikone man cd gozashtam intu, kare khodesho mikone
<SterniX> to bios dorsteh kon
<hidensoft> shsh, bayad tanzimat e boot bere roo cd rom
<SterniX> brb
<hidensoft> moqe e ke safhe siahe miad bala f2 ya f12 bezan mire too bios setup
<hidensoft> oonja bas ye qesmat be esme boot peyda koni
<hidensoft> va tooye oon qesmat
<hidensoft> ye option be esme first boot hast
<hidensoft> oono bas bezari ro cd rom
<shsh> ru cd/dvd bezaram khube dg?
<hidensoft> bale khoobe
<shsh> tryubuntu 10.4 LTs ra bezanam dg? install ubuntu 10.4 LTs ra k nazanam?
<shsh> zadamesh :)
<hidensoft> try
<shsh> try ra k zadam, bedune hich kare dg, linux umad bala.
<shsh> ama file haye desktopam nist
<shsh> in yani chi?
<shsh> alan moshkel halle?
<hidensoft> shsh, oon file haye qabli ro bikhial bas beshi ehtemalan
<shsh> chize kheili khasi ru desktopam nabud, vista baram moheme
<hidensoft> hm
<shsh> alan restart konam bebinam vista hast ya na
<hidensoft> vista ham kenaresh dari ?
<shsh> bale,
<shsh> ba ham daram
<shsh> restart konam?
<hidensoft> shsh, to alan ro livedic hasti hichi az hardet pak nashode ezafe ham nashide
<shsh> yani chi?
<hidensoft> alan ubuntu az ro cdrom bala oomade
<hidensoft> dar vaqa system amel rooye ramet e
<hidensoft> hichi nasb nashode
<shsh> yani systemam belakhare chesh shode? chiaro dare? alan chi kar konam? oza chetore? vista barmigarde? in live be che dardam mikhore?
<shsh> va soalati az in dast....
<hidensoft> 2halat dare
<hidensoft> ya vista terekide rafte
<hidensoft> ya sare jashe ubuntu terekide
<SaEeDIRHA> na vista loozoman nemire
<SaEeDIRHA> momkene MBR overwrite shode
<shsh> ishala ke ubuntu terekide
<SaEeDIRHA> ke rahat mishe dorostesh kard
<hidensoft> SaEeDIRHA, ehtemalesh hast ke moqe nasb ubuntu qabli kolan hard ro reset karde bashe
<SaEeDIRHA> be sorate pish farz osolan ubuntu khodesh ro jaye windows nemizare vaghti detectesh kone
<hidensoft> SaEeDIRHA, manam goftam ehtemalesh hast ;)
<SaEeDIRHA> ;)
<shsh> alan chi kar konam?
<shsh> chetori in ehtemalat be yaghin tabdil mishan? in MBR chie? ubuntu bara chi be khodesh ejaze mide jaye yeki dg ra begire?
<shsh> aslan ina che rabti be download nashodane ye seri chiza dare?
<shsh> in live be che dardam mikhore?
<SaEeDIRHA> shsh,  inja ke kelasse amoozeshe osoole computer nist dooste aziz
<hidensoft> shsh,
<hidensoft> terminal ro baz kon
<SaEeDIRHA> baraye doonestane ina bayad vaght bezari va motale koni
<SaEeDIRHA> inja ba
<SaEeDIRHA> bayad solaye marboot be ubuntu ro matrah koni
<shsh> bale, bebakhshid, vali goftam hala ke lotf mikonid komak mikonid, tori nkaro anjam bedid ke osuli bashe
<shsh> namarbut ham nabud albate
<SaEeDIRHA> ma ham komak mikonim ta onja ke az dastemoon bar biyad
<shsh> terminal baze
<hidensoft> ino bezan
<shsh> bale, kheili mamnun
<hidensoft> cat /etc/fstab
<SaEeDIRHA> man az aval bahs to channel naboodam
<SaEeDIRHA> soaleto dobare begoo
<shsh> baraye jenabe SaEeDIRHA: mikham vistam biad,
<SaEeDIRHA> alan cd ro ke dar miari reboot mikoni che piyghami migiri ?
<shsh> hanuz cd ra dar nayavordam, <hidensoft> daran command midan bezanam, cd ra dar biaram?
<shsh> khorujie command:
<hidensoft> shsh, na bezar cd bashe toosh
<shsh> aufs / aufs rw 0 0
<shsh> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid nodev 0 0
<hidensoft> shsh, ok nemikhad baqisho benevisi
<shsh> in 0 ha yani chi??
<SaEeDIRHA> shsh, loozoomi nadare, cd ro agar dar biari reboot koni miri to windows aagr az ro cd live chizi ro nasb nakarde bashi
<shsh> :((
<SaEeDIRHA> ona permission ha hast :D nigaran nabash
<shsh> uuuf,
<SaEeDIRHA> cd ro dar biar reboot kon miri to windows , agar narafti dobare ba live bia bala ta rahnamait konim
<shsh> bebakhshid, alan 2 nafar 2 chiz migan, inja ham 2 rahi va tardid??!!
<hidensoft> SaEeDIRHA,
<SaEeDIRHA> janam ?
<hidensoft> in shsh ye ubuntu nasb karde , bad restart karde , hichi be hichi
<SterniX> shsh moshkelet be koja resid?!
<shsh> <hidensoft> migan dar naiar
<hidensoft> moshkel ine !
<SterniX> brb
<hidensoft> SterniX, brb :))
<SaEeDIRHA> ok, goftam man az avale bahs naboodam, khob ba in osaf ke doostemoon migan 2 kar mitooni bokoni
<hidensoft> alan restart kone hamoon ashe o hamoon kase
<shsh> <SterniX> ba live umadam bala, hala nemidunam in live be che dard mikhore
<SaEeDIRHA> 1.ba cd windows bia bala bad gozineye fix ro bexan bad MBR et ro fix kon
<hidensoft> ke gozine 1 ya javab nemide ya hich etefaqi nemiofte mamulan tebq tajrobe man
<SaEeDIRHA> 2. ba ubuntu live gurb ro ejra kon ke osolan automatic detect mikone windows ro
<hidensoft> ke rah dovom ro man mikhastam begam
<shsh> cd windowsam bayad dashte basham :S 4 sale vista kar mikone, cd ham lazem nadashte
<SaEeDIRHA> hidensoft, rahe aval ham javab mide
<SaEeDIRHA> eshkale rahe dovom ineke MBR et dige grub mishe
<hidensoft> SaEeDIRHA, vase man ta hala javab nadade
<hidensoft> agae fekr mikoni kar mikone pas rahaname kon shayad moshkelesh hal shod
<shsh> <hidensoft> pishnahade shoma chie?
<SaEeDIRHA> hidensoft, khob ehtemalan pas yek jash eshtebah kardi , chon in gofteye mane khali nist , to khode documentation windows ham beri hast
<SaEeDIRHA> ino google kon " how to fix corrupt MBR in windws X" bejaye X har windows ke dari
<shsh> ""MBR et dige grub mishe"" yani chi?
<shsh> pas man rahe 2 ra naram?
<shsh> cd windows nadaram
<shsh> man ubuntu nasb karsam,salem bud, package download kardam, restart k kardam dg hichi nadaram
<shsh> vista va linux ba ham ru system dashtam
<shsh> vistam ra mikham,
<shsh> ye nafar rahnamaE kard live bala avordam
<SaEeDIRHA> ok
<SaEeDIRHA> shsh, terminal alan baze?
<shsh> bale
<SaEeDIRHA> root hasti ?
<SaEeDIRHA> agar nemidooni root chie begoo behet begam
<shsh> root / e? alan pwd ra k mizanam / miad, root ra mafhumi nemidunam chie
<SaEeDIRHA> na
<SaEeDIRHA> to terminal in type kon
<SaEeDIRHA> whoami
<SaEeDIRHA> khoorooji ro bede
<shsh> mige :
<shsh> ubuntu, sedaye CD ham miad
<shsh> fekonam az CD khund
<SaEeDIRHA> khoorooji ro bede
<shsh> khorujie whoami: ubuntu
<SaEeDIRHA> ok , pas root nisti , hala ino ejra kon ke roob beshi be in soorat
<SaEeDIRHA> sudo passwd
<SaEeDIRHA> bad yek password baraye khodet entekhab kon
<SaEeDIRHA> bayad 2 bar bezanish
<SaEeDIRHA> ba in kar mitoni password baraye root entekhab koni ke bad root beshi
<shsh> sudo 123 123
<shsh> ino zadam mige command not found
<shsh> sudo khali ham kari nemikone
<SaEeDIRHA> na deghat kon in joori ke man migam bezan
<SaEeDIRHA> sudo passwd
<SaEeDIRHA> badesh azat miporse ke password mikhai chi bashe
<shsh> kardam in karo
<shsh> baz dar javabe whoami mige : ubuntu
<SaEeDIRHA> ok , akharin khat az khorooji ro behem bede ke bebinam dorost shod
<SaEeDIRHA> midonam sab kon
<SaEeDIRHA> faghat karai ke behet migam ro anjam bede
<shsh> passwd: password update successfully
<SaEeDIRHA> good
<SaEeDIRHA> hala ino type kon
<SaEeDIRHA> su
<SaEeDIRHA> badesh passwordet ke set kardi ro bezan
<SaEeDIRHA> badesh ke enter ro zadi type kon
<shsh> ahan
<SaEeDIRHA> whoami
<shsh> raft root
<shsh> root
<SaEeDIRHA> good
<SaEeDIRHA> hala ino type kon
<SaEeDIRHA> update-grub
<SaEeDIRHA> update-grub -v
<SaEeDIRHA> bad khorooji ro inja bede
<shsh> internet mikhad?
<SaEeDIRHA> na
<SaEeDIRHA> ?
<SaEeDIRHA> chi shod ?
<shsh> hdhhd
<shsh> jjcjj
<SaEeDIRHA> ?
<SaEeDIRHA> chi ?
<SaEeDIRHA> copy paste kon khooorooji ro inja
<shsh> nemishe
<shsh> usr
<shsh> che jaleb / k  avalesh bashe type nemikone
<shsh> usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig(GNU GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu5)
<shsh> ine khoruji
<shsh> che jaleb / k  avalesh bashe nemifreste
<shsh> ye laptope digast, nemitunam paste konam, bara hamin kami tul mikeshe, bebakhshid
<SaEeDIRHA> update-grub
<shsh> khoruji:  usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig(GNU GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu5)
<SaEeDIRHA> ino faghat type kon bedone v
<shsh> khoruji:  usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<shsh> in bade?
<SaEeDIRHA> bad nist , khoorooji ino behem bede , copy paste kon ke hamasho bedi
<SaEeDIRHA> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<shsh> copy paste nemitunam
<shsh> ye laptope digast
<SaEeDIRHA> ok
<SaEeDIRHA> khoorooji ino behem bede
<SaEeDIRHA> fdisk -l
<shsh> tulanie, hamasho type konam?
<SaEeDIRHA> na onjai ke neveshte Device Boot ro type kon
<shsh> ye jadvale 6 dar 9e
<shsh> asme sotunha:
<SaEeDIRHA> khob
<shsh> device Boot
<shsh> start
<shsh> end
<shsh> blocks
<SaEeDIRHA> man oni ro mikham ke neveshte zire System "Linux"
<shsh> ID
<shsh> system
<SaEeDIRHA> man Device Boot i ro mikham ke System esh Linux bashe
<shsh> ajzaye avalin sotun
<shsh> dev/sda6
<shsh> dev/sda7
<shsh> dev/sda8
<SaEeDIRHA> bebin man oni ro mikham ke ghesmate System esh "Linux" bashe
<shsh> faghat in akhari linux swap/solarise
<shsh> hamina ra dadam dige
<shsh> 3 ta hastand
<shsh> dev/sda6 va 7 va 8
<SaEeDIRHA> khob Id hashoon ro ham begoo
<shsh> alan bad goftam
<shsh> 83 83 82
<SaEeDIRHA> chera 2 ta 83 dari ?
<SaEeDIRHA> 2 bar linux install kardi ?
<SterniX> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<shsh> jadidan ye bar kardam
<shsh> yeki ham ghablan karde budam
<shsh> vali jadide ru ghablie bayad mirafte
<SaEeDIRHA> ok eshkal nadare
<shsh> 2 bar nasb kardam?? :S
<SaEeDIRHA> oniai ke 83 has id hashoon shomare haye End va Blocks hashoon ro bede
<shsh> bara hamin ja kam avorde?
<SaEeDIRHA> shsh, are ;)
<shsh> END: 18209 18817
<SaEeDIRHA> bebin be in soorat bede ke vazeh bashe
<SaEeDIRHA> maslan male man hast
<SaEeDIRHA> /dev/sdb1               1      243202  1953514583
<SaEeDIRHA> /dev/sda1               1       19457   156288321   83  Linux
<shsh> dev/sda6 17602 18209 4883728+ 83 Linux
<shsh> dev/sda7 18210 18817 4883728+ 83 Linux
<shsh> khube?
<SaEeDIRHA> are
<shsh> aghaye doctor, hale systemam chetore?
<SaEeDIRHA> khobe
<SaEeDIRHA> hala ino type kon
<SaEeDIRHA> mkdir /mnt/OS
<SaEeDIRHA> badesh
<SaEeDIRHA> cd /mnt/OS
<shsh> cd kardam
<SaEeDIRHA> khoorooji ino bede
<SaEeDIRHA> pwd
<shsh> mnt/OS
<SaEeDIRHA> hala ino type kon
<SaEeDIRHA> mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/OS
<shsh> ls begiram hala?
<SaEeDIRHA> na
<SaEeDIRHA> hala
<SaEeDIRHA> cd /mnt/OS
<SaEeDIRHA> badesh
<SaEeDIRHA> ls -la
<shsh> tu OS hastam dg
<SaEeDIRHA> khob
<SaEeDIRHA> ls -l
<shsh> total 0
<shsh> :S
<shsh> hichi mount nakarde
<SaEeDIRHA> khob ino type kon
<SaEeDIRHA> cd ../
<SaEeDIRHA> badesh
<SaEeDIRHA> umount /mnt/OS
<SaEeDIRHA> badesh
<SaEeDIRHA> mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/OS
<SaEeDIRHA> badesh cd /mnt/OS
<SaEeDIRHA> bad
<SaEeDIRHA> ls -l
<shsh> ahan inyeki file dare
<SaEeDIRHA> good :D
<shsh> chisho type konam?>
<SaEeDIRHA> vasa
<SaEeDIRHA> hala type kon
<SaEeDIRHA> chroot /mnt/OS
<shsh> foldera ra?
<SaEeDIRHA> na nemikhad
<SaEeDIRHA> mohem in bood ke file haro pida konim
<shsh> ok
<shsh> avaz kard
<SaEeDIRHA> good :D
<SaEeDIRHA> hala khoorooji ino bede
<SaEeDIRHA> whoami
<shsh> root
<SaEeDIRHA> hala type kon
<SaEeDIRHA> update-grub
<SaEeDIRHA> khooroojish ro bede
<shsh> vista ham daram?
<SaEeDIRHA> yeap
<SaEeDIRHA> fek konam akharin khatesh benevise ke "Found Windows"
<shsh> baz error mide
<SaEeDIRHA> che errori ?
<shsh> usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<shsh> bazam nemifahme mount kardim
<SaEeDIRHA> khob ino type kon
<SaEeDIRHA> update-grub /dev/sda
<shsh> daghighan errore ghabl
<SaEeDIRHA> chand ta hard ro computeret dari ?
<shsh> chetori befahmam?
<SterniX> /dev/sdb dari shsh ?
<shsh> <SterniX>  /dev/sdb chie?
<SterniX> bezan ls /dev/sd*
<SterniX> age behet chizi bejoz sda dad
<SterniX> masalan sdb
<SterniX> yani hd digeie ham dari
<SaEeDIRHA> SterniX, dev ke linux e ghablish roosh savar hast ro pida karde
<SaEeDIRHA> /dev/sda7 hast
<SaEeDIRHA> mount esh ham kard , chroot ham kard ke betoone grub ro update kone
<SaEeDIRHA> ama nemidoonam kojaye kar ro eshtebah anjam dade ke nemishe
<SterniX> SaEeDIRHA benazaram vaght talafi vase recoverish, data ham ke rosh nadare
<SterniX> az aval nasb kone
<SaEeDIRHA> SterniX, mikhad windows esh ro az dast nade
<SterniX> va inke goftam bezan ls /dev/sd* vase in soalesh bood
<SterniX> <SaEeDIRHA> chand ta hard ro computeret dari ? <shsh> chetori befahmam?
<SterniX> khob ye gaprt kone ke az dast nemide,
<SaEeDIRHA> SterniX, midoonam khastam baraye to ham tozih bedam ke rahat tar to bahs sherkat koni :D
<SterniX> bad az nasb ubuntu grub mishnasatesh
<SaEeDIRHA> inja che hame halate tahajoomi daran
<SaEeDIRHA> lol
<shsh> javabe ls /dev/sd* no such file or directori dade
<SterniX> age nashnakht faghat ubuntu ro shenakht partitan table ro dobare besaze
<SterniX> man to bahs boodam SaEeDIRHA
<SaEeDIRHA> SterniX, partition table ro agar dast kari kone windows esh ham be moshkel bar mikhore
<SterniX> shsh  az mohit chroot bayad biyay biroon
<SterniX> SaEeDIRHA man tahajomi nabodam shoma bad bardasht karin
<shsh> command esh chie?
<SterniX> sharmande ke intor fekr kardi
<SaEeDIRHA> SterniX, ;) np ma ba ham doostim :D
<SaEeDIRHA> shsh, reboot kon, bad dobare marahele nasbe ubuntu ro boro jolo , havaset bashe ke faghat jai ke windows hast nasbesh nakoni
<SaEeDIRHA> shsh, SterniX , rast mige vaght talaf nakon agar data i roeye linux et nadarri ke bekhaye recover koni
<shsh> yani in bar jaye try install bezanam?
<shsh> na, linux nemikham
<SaEeDIRHA> shsh, are
<shsh> faghat vista mikham
<SaEeDIRHA> yek bar nasbesh kon ke faghat MBR dorost beshe
<SaEeDIRHA> bad boro to windows bad pakesh kon
<SaEeDIRHA> :D
<shsh> MBR chie?
<SaEeDIRHA> MBR = master boot recorder
<shsh> chetori ru windows nasb nakonam?
<SaEeDIRHA> hamoni ke vaghti linux ham dashti mitoonesti entekhab koni ke to windows bere ya to ubuntu
<SterniX> niyazi nist dobare ubuntu nasb koni
<SterniX> ba cd windows ham shayd beshe baresh gardond age darish
<SterniX> man vase xp ro bargardondam
<SterniX> ye emtehan bokon
<SterniX> :/
<SaEeDIRHA> shsh, ba CD windows rahat mitooni dorostesh koni
<SaEeDIRHA> agar darsih
<SaEeDIRHA> darish*
<SterniX> age on javab nadad partition table doctor ro begir, ba on mbr ro bargardon
<SaEeDIRHA> gozineye fix ro bexan badesh yek command line baz mikone
<shsh> nadaram :( :S :|
<SaEeDIRHA> bad to command line bexan "fixboot" badesh "fixMBR"
<SaEeDIRHA> be hamin rahati
<SterniX> ye google kon, ba ubuntu ham mishe mbr ro fix kard
<SterniX> hata ntdlr ro ham fix mitoni bokoni
<SaEeDIRHA> shsh, pas rahat tarin rah ineke ubuntu ro yek bar nasb koni ke khodesh barat MBR ro dorost kone
<SterniX> shsh chandin rah mitoni entekhab koni vase halet :)
<SterniX> hamshonam javab midan
<SterniX> hamashonam sari hastan:D
<SterniX> va aha inam dar nazar begir, ubuntu ke nasb age mikoni, say kon kamtarin package haro nasb koni ke saritar nasb beshe
<shsh> baraye nasb ke package nasb nemikone
<shsh> badesh ba synaptic va manager mikone
<shsh> <SaEeDIRHA> va <SterniX> kheili mamnunam, man majburam 20 min beram, say mikonam dobare nasb konam, agar budid va forsat dashtid baz mozahem misham
<shsh> mamnun
<SaEeDIRHA> np ;)
<SaEeDIRHA> good luck
<SterniX> khahesh
<SterniX> beghole suse team
<miadbahrami> abcd
<SterniX> have a lot of fun
 * miadbahrami  bache ha vpn add kardam connect miseh bade chand saniye failed mishe chikar konam
 * miadbahrami  bache ha vpn add kardam connect miseh bade chand saniye failed mishe chikar konam
<miadbahrami> SterniX, midooni bayad chikar konam
<miadbahrami> SterniX, che tikhayi ro too advanced bayad bezaram
<SterniX> miadbahrami na nemidonam vpn kar nakardam
<SterniX> vahid hasti?!
<miadbahrami> SterniX, kasiro nemishnasi
<SterniX> miadbahrami lxsameer shayad
<miadbahrami> lxsameer chand rooze nist
<SterniX> emrooz bodesh miadbahrami
<SterniX> miadbahrami yekam sabr kon
<shsh> salam, kasi linke nasbe linux dare? faghat mikham motmaen besham nemizanam windowsam ra kharab konam, mikham basbesh konam ba hadeaghale emkant
<shsh> ya hamintori age nokteie khasi ra bayad bedunam, ya ye linke khub...
<SterniX> shsh fagaht ro partition ntfs chizi nariz hamin
<shsh> kheili mamnun
<shsh> baghiaro defaultesh bemune khube?
<SterniX> na shsh
<SterniX> kheili az package haro nemikhay
<SterniX> say kon onaro nasb nakoni
<shsh> khob koduma lazeme?
<shsh> ke faghat hamuna ra bokonam
<shsh> tu ghesmate partition hamun default bemune?
<SterniX> base
<SterniX> va gnome
<SterniX> player haro niyaz nadari
<SterniX> office ro niyaz nadari
<SterniX> shsh khodet list package haro bebin
<SterniX> bejoz base va gnome dige be axaresh niyazi nadari
<shsh> tu ghesmate partition hamun default bemune?
<SterniX> na shsh
<shsh> tuye ghesmate prepare disk space kodum gozine ra bezanam?
<SterniX> shsh gozinehash chiyan?!
<shsh> install them side by side , choosing between them each startup
<shsh> 2.erase and use the entire disk
<SterniX> 3ham dare?
<shsh> 3. specify partitions manually
<SterniX> 3 ro bezan
 * miadbahrami vaghean ke too chanel ubuuntu adam natoone moshkele ubuntuish ro hal kone dg nobare
<miadbahrami> :(
<SterniX> miadbahrami chera hey ba /me harf mizani!!
<miadbahrami> SterniX, akhe shakhse khasi ro nemishnasam]
<miadbahrami> be hame migam
<miadbahrami> ye vpn natoonestim ma too in linux 1haftas add konim
<SterniX> google kardi miadbahrami ?
<miadbahrami> are ta delet bekhad hame add kardano goftan
<miadbahrami> hichki
<miadbahrami> advance ro nagofte
<miadbahrami> SterniX,
<shsh> alan tu jadval che taghirati bedam?
<miadbahrami> bacheha mishe ba esm  benevisid ke befahmim baki darid harf mizanid     mesle   SterniX ,
<shsh> <SterniX>, alan tu jadval che taghirati bedam?
<shsh> farghi nemikone, fekonam ino hame baladan, baraye nasbe linux, vaghti mikham dasti partition konam, ye jadval miare ke device ha va size ha va type ra dare, nemidunam chetori poresh konam
<SterniX> shsh yekam bishtar tozih bede jadvalo,
<shsh> hamune ke root va / ra tush malum mikona n mamulan
<shsh> ina sotune dovome(type): fat16, ntfs, ext4, swap, fat32
<SterniX> shsh mitoni azash ye ax begiri uploadesh koni?!
<shsh> na, tu ye laptope dgast
<shsh> shoma tu marahele nasbe linux, baraye partition bandi
<shsh> chi kar mikonid?
<SterniX> man ununtu nadashtam tahala
<SterniX> vali kari ke mikardam
<SterniX> vase dual boot
<SterniX> ye partition ro format mikardam
<SterniX> bad ro on mirikhtam
<SterniX> shsh ba mobile mitoni ax begiri?!
<shsh> koja upload konam?
<shsh> :P che soale badi, khodam ye ja ra peida mikonam
<shsh> SterniX ax koja upload konam?
<shsh> hame ja filtere
<SterniX> site irani hast shsh
<SterniX> farsiupload ya yechi to in maye ha
<SterniX> ya vasam mail kon
<shsh> mail midid?
<SterniX> shsh biya pm behet emialmo bedam
<shsh> pm kojast?
<SterniX> private message
<shsh> linkesh kojast?
<shsh> nembinam
<SterniX> shsh behet pm dadam, didi?!
<milad> sallam
<ubuntu_> salam
<milad> shab be kheir
<ubuntu_> shab bekheyr :D
<milad> ye soal daram
<ubuntu_> ??
<SterniX> shabeton aftabi
<SterniX> milad khobe ke soal dari
<SterniX> mitoni beporsish mitoni na :D
<SterniX> !ask | milad
<lubotu3> milad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<milad> chetori bayad Multi touch ubuntu ro faal konam ro laptop?
<milad> kesi nis
<mahdy> milad: apt-get install synaptics-touchpad
<TC> az tozie tinycore kasi estefade mikone?
<TC> * az tozie tinycore kasi estefade mikone?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-01
<bahman_azimii> سلام
<bahman_azimii> ‏‏‫‫کسی راجع به فایل xorg.conf  میتونه کمکم کنه .‫‫من یک حساب جدید ساختم ولی تنظیمات صفحه نمایشو نگه نمیداره وهردفعه که واردش میشم باید از نو تنظیمش کنم.
<anoNxeRo> Applet, key miri daneshgah sharif rasi?! :D
<Applet> salam. khoobi? zang zadam goft hafteye dg hard biar filme ba keifiate behtaresho midam:D
<anoNxeRo> salam Applet
<Applet> age ye khorde keifiatesh bad bashe
<anoNxeRo> halamo gerfti Applet !!!
<anoNxeRo> in che vazishe akhe!!
<Applet> sariian tabdil mishe be torrent
<anoNxeRo> man goftam khod sozi darim!
<anoNxeRo> faghat lebase rangi ina naposh
<anoNxeRo> chon michabonanet be ye hezboiyo ina bad dige hame karat bi faydast
<Applet> :D
<Applet> CBT zadam vase dl
<Applet> dame shoma garm
<anoNxeRo> ghamet kam Applet
<anoNxeRo> kodomesho?
<anoNxeRo> say kon berooz bashe
<Applet> CBT Nuggets linux series
<Applet> tarikh nadare
<anoNxeRo> yeseri has to khone
<anoNxeRo> bet hashesho midam
<anoNxeRo> onaro ham bebin bedardet mikhore
<Applet> ok
<anoNxeRo> clientet ba hash kar mikone?
<Applet> are
<anoNxeRo> chi masraf mikni Applet ?
<Applet> hame chi?
<Applet> hame chi:d
<anoNxeRo> na manzoram clientet bood
<anoNxeRo> chi has
<Applet> transimission
<anoNxeRo> transmission mage ba hash hamkar mikone?
<Applet> mage kar nemikone?
<anoNxeRo> engar nemikard :/
<anoNxeRo> nidonam
<anoNxeRo> on dafe engar sare haminbash moshek dashtam
<Applet> ba bittorrent kar mikone?
<anoNxeRo> onam nemidonam Applet
<Applet> Vuze?
<anoNxeRo> shayad ba transmission karkone
<anoNxeRo> man motmaen nistam
<anoNxeRo> are vuze kar mide
<anoNxeRo> man khodam deluge masraf mikonam
<Applet> khob miram roo Vuze
<anoNxeRo> on support mikone
<Applet> agha ye soal
<Applet> ba bleachbit kar kardii?
<anoNxeRo> !ask | Applet
<lubotu3`> Applet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anoNxeRo> nope
<anoNxeRo> Applet, nicketo register kon
<anoNxeRo> Applet, /MSG nickserv help register
<mojtaba> helloo
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-02
<nochamani> آیا ممکنه تو اوبونتو ۱۲.۰۴ بشه از گنوم نسخه ۲ استفاده کرد؟
<centooos> kesi inja game multiplayer online soragh dare ?
<saaber> centooos: Teeworlds
<centooos> saaber, tanQ, khaSTAM b game ehtiaj daram
<saaber> centooos: bale, ye moghehaei lazeme
<nnbnm> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-03
<mostafa1> Hello
<mostafa1> Hello
<safeith> !delta repo
<D2> hi
<D2> I have ubunto desktop 12.04 installed in vmware workstation 6.5  which is guest on 7 host
<D2> the problem is that I can access internet from ubuntu
<D2> but I have ping 4.2.2.4 in terminal and it is respond
<D2> but my browsers cant open any website
<D2> even I ping yahoo.com in terminal and its respond me the IP
<nochaman_> salam
<nochaman_> gnome 2 ro mishe ro ubuntu 12.04 nasb kard ?
<Ehsan_> salam dustan
<Ehsan_> kasi hast?
<Ehsan_> الووووووووووووووووووو کجایید خلایق من سوال داستم
<Ehsan_> همه خوابن؟
<Ehsan_> سلام. کسی هست؟
<ashkan> Ehsan_: salaam.
<saaber> !ask
<lubotu3`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ehsan_> thnx. i hav some problems with wireless . my wireless adapter is D-link DWA-525 . i can connect to router but no page  loads and ping test in trminal fails.
<centooos> Ehsan_, ip modemet ping dari? to browser mizani chizi nemiad?
<Ehsan_> na modem ham bala nemiad
<Ehsan_> driveresham gereftam vali tu terminal make ro mizanam error mide
<centooos> Ehsan_, alan ba ba cable ethernet b modem motaseli?
<Ehsan_> are ba ethernet vaslam
<centooos> Ehsan_, khob fk mikonam ip modem bayad 192.168.100.1 bashe bayad ping beshe va to browseret biad safash?
<Ehsan_> na ipish ro avaz kard unke umad nasb kard. 10.10.10.2
<Ehsan_> ine ipim vali bala nemiad ru wireless
<centooos> khob b hamin ip to browser mizani safe login nemiad wasat?
<Ehsan_> na. gir mikone eyne baghie safheha. akharam bala nemiad
<centooos> modem dast dovome? saleme?
<centooos> ba ye pc dg age dary test konesh, nemidonam cheshe!
<Ehsan_> saleme. ba laptopam va ba windowse computer behesh vasl misham wireless
<centooos> pas alan ba chi nemitoni?
<Ehsan_> mikham ba ubuntu wireless vasl sham ke 10 metr cable vasate khunamun nayofte
<centooos> pingesham gofty nadary?
<Ehsan_> are
<Ehsan_> nadaram
<centooos> asan SSID ro mibini k besh vasl shi?
<centooos> esme networke wirelesseto
<Ehsan_> are be ssid vasl misham vali badesh ping nadaram
<Ehsan_> are asan mizane connection established
<centooos> vaghty vasl mishi minevise internet stablished?
<centooos> aha
<centooos> khob bezan ping 8.8.8.8
<Ehsan_> na nemide
<Ehsan_> ye chan saniye hang mikone badam mire
<centooos> moshkelesho motevajeh nemisham,
<Ehsan_> ye barname hast tu software center be esme windows wireless driver
<Ehsan_> ba un kar kardi? dorost mikone drivero?
<centooos> na kar nakardam, nemidonam
<Ehsan_> ok. merc. :-) mamnun ke javab dadi va vaght gozashti
<centooos>  Ehsan_, khahesh:), bazam try kon khodet hatman doros mishe;)
<Ehsan_> ishala mishe :-) mamnun
<centooos> :)
<mohammad6006> salam aleykom
<mohammad6006> agajan man alan mikham backtrack nasb konam
<mohammad6006> ro system ubuntu va windows daram
<mohammad6006> hala backtrack ro boot kardam
<mohammad6006> mikham ubuntu hazf beshe va be jash backtrack nasb she
<mohammad6006> kodom gozine ro bayad entekhab konam
<mohammad6006> alan to marhaleye prepare disk space hastam
<mohammad6006> @ ha
<mohammad6006> ?
<mohammad6006> ashkan: masoud_
<mohammad6006> #kasi nist?
<mohammad6006> !:D
<mohammad6006> nabooooooooooood?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-04
<mohammad6006> salam
<mohammad6006> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,46517.0.html
<mohammad6006> man chetori backtrack ro roye ubuntu replace konam?
<mohammad6006> kasi nist?
<mohammad6006> :|
<mohammad6006> #salam
<mohammad6006> @salam
<mohammad6006> salam
<mohammad6006> kasi hast be soale man gosh bede?
<mohammad6006> chetor mishe jaye ubuntu ye linux dige zad?
<mohammad6006> ba cd live boot shodam chetori jaygozin konam?
<mohammad6006> partiotion manager baraye KDE chi hast?
<mohammad6006> gparted baraye gnome has fek konam
<mohammad6006> tokhme mishkanid?
<mohammad6006> kasi nist?
<mohammad6006> hamme aftabe?
<mohammad6006> aftab bedam khedmateton?
<mohammad6006> ya ali
<mohammad6006> systemam restart shod hardam khali neshon mide chikar konam?
<hamed> #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-05
<saeed> mogheye kar ba putty ageh 1 timi begzareh va action ee nadashteh bashi  log out mikoneh automatic?
<princef> salam. tooye gimp 2.8 chetori bayad ba png save kard?
<M522> سلام
<M522> می‌خواست‌م ب‌دون‌م چه‌طور می‌ش‌ه فونت‌ها رو تو /usr/share/fonts کپی کرد تا هر کاربرِ جدیدی که اضافه می‌ش‌ه فونت‌ها رو داشت ه باش‌ه؟
<M522> دقیقا چی باید تو ترمینال ب‌نویس‌م
<M522> ممنون
<M522> کس‌ی نی‌ست یه کمک‌ی به‌مون ب‌کن‌ه؟
<the-light> M522: sudo cp font /usr/share/fonts
<M522> ممنون
<M522> با root terminal رفت‌م
<btral> من میخوام اینجا از یکی معذرت خواهی کنم
<shabnam> man ye moshkel baram pish omadeh
<shabnam> windows 8 dashtam alan ubuntu 12.10 nasb kardam
<shabnam> windows 8 boot nemisheh
<shabnam> toro khoda agar mitonid komak konid
<shabnam> man emshab tahghigh daram bayad anjam bedam
<shabnam> toye grub windows 8 haast vali vaghti rosh click mikonam in error ro neshon mideh
<shabnam> :
<shabnam> error: deviceformat
<shabnam> chikar konam
<shabnam> inja karnemikoneh
<shabnam> kasi seday mano nemishnaveh
<shabnam> aghayon lotfan komak konid
<shabnam> ey khoda
<shabnam> che giri oftadim
<shabnam> hey migoftan ubuntu rahateh
<shabnam> chish rahateh
<shabnam> ?
<shabnam> bayad grub ro update konam
<shabnam> j
<shabnam> nemidid chera
<shabnam> bahs asheghaneh mikonid
<shabnam> #ubuntu
<the-light> shabnam: pakesh ubuntu ro ba hamun win kar kon :)
<shabnam> bashe hala chetor pakesh konam
<shabnam> ?
<shabnam> be khoda kheili behesh niaz daram
<shabnam> alan asabi hastam
<the-light> kamel begu erroresh chie
<shabnam> the-light neveshtam
<shabnam> moshkel az chie?
<shabnam> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<shabnam> bedarak
<shabnam> ke j nemidi
<the-light> shabnam: chete!
<the-light> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/install-boot-login/475347-error-occurred-while-installing-grub-during-os-11-4-installation-error-25-asus-efi-bios.html
<shabnam> englisim age kheili khob bood nemiomadam inja
<the-light> vaghti talab kari o hosele o sabram nadari, khodet halesh kon
<shabnam> bashe
<shabnam> hamin
<shabnam> vali vaghean heyf ke irani jamaet chizi balad bashe choon maghroor mishe
<shabnam> man danesh joye shimi hastam age computer mikhondam dige menateh shomaro nemikeshidam
<the-light> bale hamintore, heyfe be ye ede ke savad e kafi nadaran adam vaghtesho bezare
<shabnam> heyf ke nemitonam ziad fak bezanam
<the-light> shabnam: bet migam sabr kon ta javab bedam, 2 ghorto nimi
<the-light> etam baghie!
<shabnam> baba
<shabnam> ye saeteh to ye in chatroon man ye soal porsidam
<shabnam> yeki nist bege salam
<shabnam> ma hastim
<shabnam> moshkelet chie?
<shabnam> adam  fek mikoneh
<shabnam> ke hishki behesh ahamiat nemideh
<the-light> inja intorie, aval ghanune inja ro bekhunin badan shekayat konin
<shabnam> laaagh ye wait meneveshtid
<the-light> khune khale ke nayoomadin began chete
<shabnam> khob begid saremon shologhe
<the-light> [17:36] <the-light> ok wait
<shabnam> ok go die
<the-light> inam baraye shoma ke talab kari o migi wait nagofti
<the-light> shabnam: inja chaatroom nist! ino bekhunid
<the-light> http://tinyurl.com/4paanh
<btral> !tell me about kde
<lubotu3> btral, please see my private message
<shabnam> .
<shabnam> long live closesourse
<shabnam> long live windows
<shabnam> really windows is winner
<shabnam> and linux is losser
<shabnam> it's so bad
<btral> شبنم جان
<btral> هنوز جواب سوالتو نگرفتی؟
<shabnam> jan
<shabnam> gereftam
<btral> اوکی. خوبه.
<shabnam> bootrec /fixmbr
<shabnam> bootrec /fixboot
<btral> من حواسم به سوالت نبود فقط دیدم که ناراحت شده بودی.
<shabnam> hamin
<shabnam> be nazaret linux va kolan hamayeh tozie hash jaye pishraft daran?
<the-light> :))))
<btral> شبنم جان دی سی بودم
<btral> نفهمیدم منظورتو؟
<shabnam> D:
<the-light> ah chera nemishe az google code chizi download kard!
<shabnam> the light bya komaket konam
<shabnam> be khoda rehesho midonam
<the-light> dl shod ;)
<shabnam> khoda ro shokr
<shabnam> vali man ye barnameh baldam
<shabnam> vali heyf windowsi
<shabnam> kheili karesh dorosteh
<shabnam> chon shoma
<shabnam> behesh niaz peyda mikonid moarefi mikonam
<shabnam> TunnelBear
<shabnam> kheili barnameye khobie
<shabnam> bedardeton mikhore
<shabnam> to ye google saerch konid
<shabnam> 500 mg mitonid az proxyish estefadeh konid
<shabnam> the-light mano mibakhshi
<shabnam> ?
<the-light> shabnam: dakhel linux app baraye socks o ssh ziade ;)
<shabnam> http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/IrcBehavior
<shabnam> man inja ro nakhondeh bodam
<shabnam> etelae nadashtam
<the-light> tori nist
<shabnam> mishe shomaro th sede bezanam
<shabnam> ?
<shabnam> seda
<shabnam> tl
<shabnam> bebakhshid
<the-light> shabnam: jan?
<shabnam> bale
<shabnam> migam esmeton sakhteh
<the-light> shabnam: avale esmamo benevisi va tab ro az keyboard bezanin kamel mishe khodesh
<shabnam> mishe mokhafafesh ro benevisam
<shabnam> mamnon
<shabnam> cherahateh
<shabnam> the-light:
<shabnam> man ye soal daram
<shabnam> benazareton fargh bein ubuntu va android dar chie?
<shabnam> chera android baraye pc
<shabnam> nemiad
<shabnam> ?
<the-light> bara pc ham dare faghar x86 e va ba pardanzande arm kar mikone
<shabnamkhosravi> doostan man ro chera mahrom mikonid
<shabnamkhosravi> ?
<shabnamkhosravi> ejazeh nemidid harf bezanam
<shabnamkhosravi> ?
<shabnamkhosravi> moshkel fanie ya man kar eshtebahi mikonam
<shabnamkhosravi> ?
<the-light> shoma ban nashodin ke kasi nazare sohbat konin
<shabnamkhosravi> be khoda
<shabnamkhosravi> dorogh nemigam
<shabnamkhosravi> harchi mineveshtam
<shabnamkhosravi> montasher nemishod
<the-light> az internet ya chize digast rabti be inja nadare
<shabnamkhosravi> man fek mikardam kasi nemizare
<shabnamkhosravi> khov goftid android baraye pc omadeh
<shabnamkhosravi> ?
<shabnamkhosravi> alan labtop man dell 1015 hastesh
<shabnamkhosravi> cpu intel core 2 duo
<shabnamkhosravi> 64 bit ham rosh nasb mishe
<shabnamkhosravi> man mitonam android ro rosh nasb konam
<the-light> http://androidforpc.com/
<shabnamkhosravi> mishe link download ro be man bedid?
<the-light> android bara 32 bit i hast faghat ta jaei ke midoonam
<shabnamkhosravi> ro labtob man 32 ham nasb mishe moshkeli az in babat nadaram
<the-light> midunam :)
<shabnamkhosravi> jalebeh
<shabnamkhosravi> man kheili dost daram az hamechi sar dar biaram
<shabnamkhosravi> konjkavam
<shabnamkhosravi> midonid man kheili be linux alaghe daram faghat har bar ke nasb mikonam dochar moshkel misham
<the-light> shabnamkhosravi: http://www.android-x86.org/download harkodom o mikhay begir
<the-light> faghat begam entezar 1 system amel e khub ro nadashte bash azash
<shabnamkhosravi> are man dishab eshtebah kardam
<shabnamkhosravi> raftam ubunutu  12.10 beta ro download kardam alan pashimonam
<the-light> beta moshkel dare bayad latest stable ro begirin
<shabnamkhosravi> kash 12.04 ro down mikardam
<shabnamkhosravi> bayad sabr kard
<shabnamkhosravi> ubuntu ya mint? vase ye tazeh kar?
<the-light> 12.04 LTS hast
<shabnamkhosravi> manzor az lts: latest?
<shabnamkhosravi> LTS : Latest
<the-light> Long Time Support
<shabnamkhosravi> che jaleb
<shabnamkhosravi> alan hala man emshab benazareton mint download konam ya ubuntu
<shabnamkhosravi> ?
<the-light> shayad mint chon codec haye soti tasviri ro dare
<shabnamkhosravi> bashe
<shabnamkhosravi> mer30
<the-light> mohit graphiciashun saligheie bebinid az kodom khoshetun miad
<shabnamkhosravi> harchi khshkel tar behtar midonid ke madokhtara az zaher khob khoshemon miad
<shabnamkhosravi> man dg bayad beram
<the-light> ubuntu ba unity o kde shayad khub bashan
<shabnamkhosravi> khdoa hafez
<the-light> ama khoshgeli ham saligheie
<the-light> bye
<KUROSH> BACHE INJA KASI AZ SOCKS ESTEFADE MIKONE
<KUROSH> ?/
<KUROSH> PORTE 808 RO KE BASTAN
<KUROSH> PORT 443 AM YE SERI CHIZA RO SUPORT NEMIKONE
<KUROSH> YOUTUBE RO AM BAZ NEMIKONE
<KUROSH> BAYAD CHI KAR KONIM?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-06
<TiR3x> برنامه های لینوکس به جه زبان های نوشته میشن؟
<TiR3x> منظورم اینه که آیا زبان خاصی هست که این برنامه های باهاش نوشته میشن
<TiR3x> مثل
<TiR3x> c++
<TiR3x> c
<TiR3x> Java
<TiR3x> C#
<TiR3x> ?
<TiR3x> sabre ayooub
<TiR3x> ubuntu#
<TiR3x> #ubuntu
<Emin3m> ay kasi midoneh chetori mishe be website Adobe dastresi dasht?
<Emin3m> ?
<Emin3m> #windows-ir
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m> v
<Emin3m> v
<Emin3m> vv
<Emin3m> v
<Emin3m> vv
<Emin3m> v             	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE ED
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Emin3m>              	 	 	 Viral of the Day: Every On-Screen Drink in “Mad Men” in Just 5 Minutes   	   WINDOWS CATEGORIES:  Antivirus Authoring tools CD/DVD Tools Compression tools Desktop Enhancements File managers Internet IPOD TOOLS Mobile Phone Tools Multimedia Network Tools Office tools Others PORTABLE SOFTWARE Programming Science / CAD Security System Tweak UNIX Windows Widgets   GLOBAL PAGES >> SOFTPEDIA REVIEWS >> MEET THE EDI
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> v
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on. Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on. Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy to use it can prove to be a keeper. Not to mention that you won't need to install it since it is portable and can be deployed from any device you carry it on.
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir> v
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<Spam_ir>  Status #ubuntu-irX [Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |] [18:52] == Spam_ir [02bbe199@gateway/web/freenode/ip.2.187.225.153] has joined #ubuntu-ir [18:52] <Spam_ir> Overall, Fast IP Changer is exactly the tool you'll need if you change your network IP address a lot and since it's so easy 
<the-light> milad: che mikoni!!! flood nakon
<the-light> milad: in spamer ha tuyr channel ham male shoma bud?!!
<saaber> چه برو بیایه :D
<saeed> ba che commandi mishe fahmid (ba usereh root ) ke server cheghad hard dareh ?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-07
<Milad> Saet Forum moskel dare beheshon begid dorostesh konan
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-30
<nika_> slm
<nika_> کسی میدونه چطوری تور را باید کامپیل کرد؟
<nika_> slm
<nika_> SLM
<nika_> tonesti tor ro baram compile koni?
<anoNxeRo> nika_, are
<anoNxeRo> us.yunix.net/~lagman/torbutton-1.6.2.1.xpi
<nika_> kho hala che kar konim
<anoNxeRo> dl kon nasb kon
<nika_> چی؟/
<anoNxeRo> download kon
<anoNxeRo> ro firefox nasb kon
<nika_> دارمش
<nika_> hamine
<nika_> tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.2.39-5-dev-en-US.tar.gz
<anoNxeRo> na in on nist
<anoNxeRo> in yechi digast
<nika_> chetori dl konam sitsho bastan
<nika_> che shod bazam sar ari vaght nadari?
<nika_> ye dagheghe ino boo koshti mano
<anoNxeRo> nika_, ye chize rahate, behet goftam tor button ro download kon az in site ke behet dadam
<anoNxeRo> bad to addon ff nasb kon
<nika_> age dari baram emial kon plz
<nika_> site on roz baz nemisheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<nika_> لoo
<nika_> joo yani che
<nika_> ?//////////////
<nika_> tor Browser 2.2.39-5_fa.rar
<nika_> esme sh hamineh?
<nika_> che shod mitoni tor baram email oni
<anoNxeRo> nika_, behet site midam dl kon
<JAVACODER> : nika_ in anoNxeRo ro velesh kon tahala koli az user haro aziat kardeh
<JAVACODER> nika_: az doshmanet 1 chizi khasteh budi tahala behet dadeh bud in anoNxeRo ro velesh kon
<anoNxeRo> JAVACODER, bemir
<JAVACODER> nika_: ba tanabeh sim khar dareh in anoNxeRo to chaheh bad bakhtio bicharegi naro koli user ro ba app haye virusish bad bakht kardeh
<anoNxeRo> http://us.yunix.net/~lagman/t-b-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.3.25-13-dev-fa.tar.gz
<anoNxeRo> nika_, biya az injha begir
<JAVACODER> nika_: mibini vaghti dastesh ro mishe cheturi harf mizaneh
<JAVACODER> anoNxeRo: in yunix cheghad space mideh behet ?
<anoNxeRo> JAVACODER, 100ta engar, man 200ta hampor kardam
<anoNxeRo> sahabesh goft tamizesh kon ta khodam
<anoNxeRo> nika_, dl kardi? mikham pakesh konam
<nika_> dl kardam sab kon
<nika_> badaz dl che kar konam
<anoNxeRo> bazesh kon
<anoNxeRo> bad runesh kon
<nika_> baz nemish?
<anoNxeRo> nika_, chetori bazesh mikoni?
<nika_> rast clic bad extrac
<nika_> ino mideh
<nika_> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file tar: Unexpected EOF in archive tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<nika_> che shod
<nika_> che shoddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<nika__> che shooooodddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<anoNxeRo> nika_, dosrst dl nakardi
<anoNxeRo> nika_, ye md5sum begir
<anoNxeRo> bebin ba in yekiye
<anoNxeRo> eb9d3f2ef8f4b903357d1ab13ef49373  t-b-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.3.25-13-dev-fa.tar.gz
<nika_> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nika_> خیلی کمک کردی بابا
<nika_> دستت درد نکنه
<nika_> خداحافظ
<nika_> اگه دوس داشتی تا آخرش توضیح بدی برام بفرست
<nika_> nikalovebasketball@gmail.com
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-01
<ashkan_> salam
<ashkan_> man nemitoonam hichi nasb konam dg
<ashkan_> chekar konam
<ashkan_> ?
<ashkan_> mige too root nist
<mrafiee1> ashkan_: try "sudo apt-get ..."
<ashkan_> باز این هم میگه توی روت باید باشین
<ashkan_> لطفا کمک کنید
<ashkan_> ؟
<JAVACODER> ashkan: khub permision root mikhad dg
<JAVACODER> ashkan: ba user o passwordeh rootet bia bala baad nasb kon
<JAVACODER> ashkan_: ^
<nika_> ,.
<JAVACODER> nika_: han /
<JAVACODER> ?
<nika_> هیچی این سایت کار هیچ کس راه نمی اندازه
<nika_> سایت های دیگه بهترن
<nika_> در عرض یک روز ویندوزی مجازی باهاشون راه اندازی کردم
<nika_> اما
<nika_> ...................
<anoNxeRo> ama chi?
<nika_> خودت میدونیییییییییییییی
<anoNxeRo> na nemidonam
<nika_> جابعالی چند روزه یک کاری داری واسم انجام میدی یک تور می خواستی بفرستی که فرستادی
<nika_> اما باز نمی شد
<nika_> گفتم طریقه نصبشو برام بفرست
<nika_> اما
<nika_> خبری نشد
<anoNxeRo> nika_, on dige be khodet bar migardi, entezar dari loghmero bezaram dahanet?
<anoNxeRo> vaghti ke ham tor button ro barat compile kardam gozshtam ro site am, va ham tor browser farsi ro
<anoNxeRo> vali inke to be khodet ye zahmat nemidi, ke beri bebin md5sum chand mide
<anoNxeRo> on dige moshkele toe
<anoNxeRo> ah ye saat fak zadam, yaro raftesh
<JAVACODER> anoNxeRo: dokhtar jamaat inturie dude
<nika> hi
<abdoreza> salam
<abdoreza> man noskheye 5 parsix ra dan kardam [19:37] <abdoreza> ama vagti ejra mikonam kar nemikone [19:37] <abdoreza> monitoram mire be halate stand by [19:38] <abdoreza> har key ro ke feshar midam az halate standby kharej nemishe
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-04
<MHA152> ‏‫‫سلام و صبح همگی بخیر
<MHA152> ‏‫سلام
<Amir_> salam dostan , man ye komak niaz daram
<Guest18164> salam dostan , man ye komak niaz daram
<a_> سلام به همه
<a_> کسی نیست؟
<a_> میخوام تور نصب کنم میگه ساعت اشتباهه ساعت منم درسته
<a_> چی کار کنم؟
<a_> الووووووووووو
<a_> ااااااااااللللللللللللللللووووووووووووووو
<a_> :(
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-05
<ALi_> salam
<ALi_> doostan kasi hast ?
<nika> slm
<nika> kGet
<nika> در لینوکس چطوری دانلود می کنه
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-06
<aloci> salam
<aloci> mikham ye script benevisam ke agar facebook filter nabood browser chrom baz beshe . wget --spider kar nemikone
<aloci> mamnoon misham kasi javab bede
<MHA152> ‏‫سلام
<arash_arz> Salam
<arash_arz> Kasi qmail roie ubuntu server 12.04 nasb karde ?
<Ali_> salam
<Ali_> kasi inja hast komakam kone?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-29
<Majid__> ll
<Majid__> HI
<Majid__> ls
<nigc> سلام
<nigc> دوستان
<nigc> بهترین توزیع برای نصب بر روی نت بوک asus  چیه ؟
<Azitrex> fargheh chandani nemikoneh
<Azitrex> ba gnu/linux ashnaee dari ?
<nigc> قبلا تر ها همیشه روی لپ تابم بود الان یه نت بوک دارم پردازنده اش از نوعgpu  است
<Azitrex> i7?
<nigc> و روی خودش دوتا سیستم عامل داشت از اول می خوام برای وب گردی و کارای معمولی از اینوکس استفاده کنم
<nigc> می خوام تجربه بهتری از ویندوز داشته باشم
<Azitrex> ghablan kar kardi ?
<Azitrex> core i7 dari ?
<nigc> asus 1215b APU=AMD brazos
<nigc> آشنایی اولیه دارم
<nigc> APU
<nigc> AMD  است
<Azitrex> dar moredeh in man ashnaee nadaram
<nigc> این از اول  بوت دوتایی داشت
<nigc> روش یه نسخه لینوکس بود بعد از نصب  ویندوز 8 اون لینکوس حذف شد
<nigc> در هر حال  قبلا توزیع  مخصوص نت بوک بود   الان سایت اینتو نگاه کردم نداشت
<nigc> فرقی نداره هر کدام از  توزیه ها رو نصب کنم
<nigc> ؟
<MasterPiece> http://goo.gl/forms/Hul5NdbRUk
<Nick____> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-01
<seyed> سلام دوستان
<seyed> من اصلا با لینوکس کار نکردم
<seyed> دوست دارم باهاش آشنا بشم
<seyed> دانلود کردم ولی نمی تونم چه جوری نصبش کنم
<seyed> کی می تونه کمکم کنه
<fhfh> salam
<fhfh> kasi nist?
<omid_bnt> سلام
<omid_bnt> ســـــــــــــــــلام
<omid_bnt> سلام
<omid_bnt> کسی نیست جواب سلام بده
<omid_bnt> سلام
<omid_bnt> سلام
<omid_bnt> کسی نیست
<omid_bnt> این سوال رو اگر ممکنه پاسخ بدید http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?topic=101537.msg829637#msg829637
<omid_bnt> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?topic=101537.msg829637#msg829637
<omid_bnt> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?topic=101537.msg829637#msg829637
<omid_bnt> خیلی سریع جواب شو لازم دارم
<omid_bnt> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?topic=101537.msg829637#msg829637
<omid_bnt> لطفا پاسخ بدید
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-02
<omid_> irc
<AmirHossein> سلام دوستان. یکی از پارتیشن‌ها که NTFS بود رو با Gparted فرمت کردم و فایل‌سیستمشو به ext4 تغییر دادم. الان فقط مجوز دسترسی Read رو دارم. چطور می‌تونم سطح دسترسی رو تغییر بدم؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-03
<Azitrex> philipballew, hey phil
<philipballew> Azitrex, hey. How goes it?
<Azitrex> phil ?
<philipballew> Azitrex, yes
<philipballew> ?
<saeedgig> سلام دوستان می خواستم بدونم کدوم توزیع لینوکس بیشتر به درد دانشجو های it میاد؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-04
<nojoom313> سلام
<nojoom313> نسخه اوبنتو گنوم ۱۴۰۴ رو چطوری میشه براش تقویم فارسی قابل نمایش درست کرد؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-05
<test_> Hi
<mehdi1368> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-28
<sajjad> سلام بر همگی
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-29
<ho3ein> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2015-10-01
<serWhere> salam
<serWhere> inja che khabare
<serWhere> kasi hast ?
<serWhere> ya hame bot hastin ?
<serWhere> :)
<serWhere> ok
<serWhere> mesle inke kollan bot hastin
<serWhere> rooz khosh
<serWhere> bye
<KVAHID87> اه
<KVAHID87> سلام
<KVAHID87> anybody alive
<KVAHID87> ?
<kvahid87> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2015-10-02
<Faraz75sf> Hi
<mami_> salam
<mami_> kasi hast komakam kone?
<mami_> salam
<mami_> salaaaam
<mami_> salam
<mami_> toro khoda yki javabamo bede
 * mami_ slaps ashkan around a bit with a large fishbot
<Azitrex> mami_, http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior
<mami_> salam
<mami_> mikham ipython notebook vasl konam
<mami_> chera nemishe?
<mami_> dar zemn to ubuntu be internet wireless vasl nemisham
<iraj> mami_, chetory nasb mikoni
<iraj> ?
<mami_> chon to ubuntu internet nadaram filesho download kardam
<iraj> mami_, bayad ba kablke lan vasl beshi
<mami_> alan daram anaconda download mikonam
<iraj> mami_,  bad moshkele wireless ro hal koni
<mami_> miche tozih bedi chejori?
<mami_> iraj komakam kon
<iraj> mami_, باید مدل لب تابت رو سرچ کنی توی نت
<mami_> khob
<iraj> و سخت افزار رو نگاه کنی که وایرلست چی هست
<iraj> mami_,  بعد دوباره برای اون مدل وایرلس سرچ می کنی پکیج درایورش چی هست
<iraj> mami_,  در اخر از توی ریپو یا جاهای دیگه نصبش می کنی
<mami_> modelesh    hp    pavilion
<iraj> mami_,  البته با اپدیت کرنل هم ممکنه سخت افزار وایرلست رو شناسایی کنه
<MasterPiece> Hi
<MasterPiece> mami_, sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<MasterPiece> iraj, ;)
<iraj> شماره ای چیزی نداره توی مدلش؟
<iraj> MasterPiece, thanks
<iraj> MasterPiece,  man ruye manjaro wireless hey dc mi she bad az ye modat
<iraj> MasterPiece,  بعد از چندبار دیس شدن و کانکت شدن از کار می افته باید بوت کنم
<mami_> masterpiece man internet nadaram in tori dorost mishe?
<MasterPiece> iraj, ?! motevajjeh nashodam :D
<MasterPiece> mami_, na, bayad net dashte bashin hatman, age net nadarin be kol, kollan bikhial beshin :))) :D
<mami_> chetori ipython notebook nasb konam?
<iraj> MasterPiece,  وایرلسم مدام روی توزیع مانارون دیس می شه
<iraj> و باید خودم کانکتش کنم دوباره
<mami_> net wireless daram ubunu shenasaii nemikone
<iraj> بعد مدتی هم از کار می افته کلا
<MasterPiece> mami_, LAN vasl sho check kon bebin chi mishe ;)
<MasterPiece> iraj, chand ta halat dare
<iraj> mami_,  با کابل شبکه وصل شو
<MasterPiece> iraj, ya yeki doro barete ke dare disconnect packet mifreste barat!
<mami_> vasl shodam shabake dakheli ro miare
<MasterPiece> iraj, ke khob! bayad beri peydash koni bokoshish!
<mami_> ama be net vasl nemishe
<MasterPiece> iraj, ya inke dige az network-manager o ina estefade nakoni :D
<mami_> man faghat moshkelam nasbe ipython notebooke
<mami_> torokhoda komak konid
<iraj> MasterPiece,  یه مظنون روقبلا کشتم اما بعد معلوم شد کار خودش نبوده چون بازم دیس شدم. ولی به کسی نگی :D
<MasterPiece> iraj, kismet use kon bebin to wave ha che khabare ;)
<iraj> mami_, ba dasture pip nasb kon
<MasterPiece> iraj, alan manager e UI et chie?
<mami_> chi benevisam?
<iraj> mami_,  pip install ipython
<mami_> internet mikhad ya na?
<iraj> mami_,  100 % :)
<mami_> filesho download karrdamaa
<mami_> ontori bego chetori az file nasb she
<mami_> file anaconda    v   ipython ro desktop daram
<iraj> mami_,  nemi dunam.  ubuntu nadaram
<MasterPiece> mami_, bayad avval net ro vasl koni hatman
<MasterPiece> iraj, manager et chie vase wireless ?
<iraj> mami_,  ولی پکیج های پایتون رو راه استانداردش با پایپه
<iraj> MasterPiece,  manager xfce o mate
<iraj> fekr konam az tool haye gnome e
<MasterPiece> khob ok, service hashoono dige use nakon :D
<iraj> MasterPiece, kheyli daghunan :)
<MasterPiece> bejash boro tooye /etc/network/interfaces , az wpa_supplicant estefade kon ;)
<iraj> aha. bayad az hamin bashe
<iraj> MasterPiece,  thank you. packagesh nasbe.
<iraj> bayad bad vaqt bezaram
<MasterPiece> iraj, na na
<MasterPiece> iraj, hamin alan okesh kon
<MasterPiece> iraj, kari nadare
<MasterPiece> iraj, wpa estefade mikoni?
<iraj> MasterPiece,  chetory?
<MasterPiece> iraj, $ wpa_passphrase SSID
<MasterPiece> ba'd password ro behesh bede
<MasterPiece> ye config behet mide
<MasterPiece> configo copy kon tooye ye file, masalan /etc/wpa_supplicant/SSID.conf
<MasterPiece> ba'd boro tooye /etc/network/interfaces
<MasterPiece> benevis : "
<MasterPiece> iface SSID inet dhcp
<MasterPiece>     wpa_conf wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant/SSID.conf
<MasterPiece> "
<MasterPiece> ba'd akharesh ham ke mikhay wlan0 ro up koni
<MasterPiece> sudo ifup wlan0=SSID
<iraj> aha. eyval
<MasterPiece> age mikhay hamishe az hamoon use koni, bejaye SSID benevis wlan0 , auto ina ham add kon ;)
<MasterPiece> iraj, Your welcome :D
<MasterPiece> you're welcome ;)
<iraj> MasterPiece,  man lenovo daram , kolan kheyli daghune. hata suspend ham nemi shod laptop
<iraj> MasterPiece,  majbur shodam usb3 ro disable konam
<MasterPiece> manam leonovo kar kardam, hich moshkeli nadashtam :D
<MasterPiece> ThinkPad, Edge, hich kodoom moshkel nadashtan :D
<iraj> lenovo thinkpad jadide taqriban
<MasterPiece> aali ham kar kardan :)))
<iraj> are edge :)))
<MasterPiece> iraj, join us in #hack-ir
<MasterPiece> iraj, common ;)
<farhad> salam
<farhad> خوبید
<farhad> بکس من یه گروپ لینوکس زدم  تو تلگرام
<MasterPiece> !spam | farhad
<lubotu3`> farhad: Please don't spam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-10-04
 * Guest65584 slaps Guest65584 around a bit with a large fishbot
#ubuntu-ir 2016-10-03
<jali> join
<jali> help
#ubuntu-ir 2016-10-05
<vivid_> Hello
<theEnd> salam
<theEnd> link canal telegram ro yek nafar mohebat kone
<harsh> hi
<harsh> salam
<iraj> harsh:  hi
<Keyhan> Salam, ye soali dashtam, agar kasi midune mamnun misham raahnamaei konid.
<Keyhan> Barnameye moadel Proxyfier dar ubuntu chi darim
<Keyhan> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-10-06
<majid> hey frineds
<majid> i have some problam with installing some future
<majid> feature
<majid> is there any body to help me?
<majid> im trying to play some videos
<majid> but at first i have to install some thing
<majid> but there is an error about third arty
<majid> party
<majid> it says
<majid> check if you are using third party repositoreis.
<majid> if so disable them
<majid> how can i do that?
<mahdi> hi
<MrNull> kasi hast?
<iraj> MrNull: soaleto bepors
#ubuntu-ir 2016-10-08
<sobhan> salam
<sobhan> asatid ye soal!
<Guest30595> ubuntu 16.04 nasb kardam
#ubuntu-ir 2016-10-09
<serfanm> سلام
<serfanm> کسی هست ؟
<ansari> سلام
<ansari> خوبين
#ubuntu-ir 2017-10-05
<Fedora> سلام به بچه های کانال
<s0> tor چرا کار نمیکنه؟
<s0> پدرم درآمد وصل نشد
#ubuntu-ir 2017-10-07
<unshackled> سلام
<unshackled> دوستان چجوری برنامه هایی که فرمتشون tgz هست رو باید نصب کنم؟
<unshackled> kasi nist rahnmai kone?
<ehs> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2018-10-01
<Peyam> samo aleik khoshkel moshkela
#ubuntu-ir 2018-10-02
<Peyam> samo aleik dash mashtiaie khodam
#ubuntu-ir 2018-10-05
<Hosein> سلام من با نصب اوبنتو ۱۸۰۴ به مشکل خوردم
#ubuntu-ir 2018-10-06
<ziarati1377> سلام وقتی میخام ماشین مجازی ران کنم پیغام نصب نبودن درایور در کرنل میدهد باید چکار کنم تا درست بشه؟
<ziarati1377> Failed to open a session for the virtual machine LU1-funlife.  The virtual machine 'LU1-funlife' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1 (0x1).  Result Code: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) Component: MachineWrap Interface: IMachine {85cd948e-a71f-4289-281e-0ca7ad48cd89}
<ziarati1377> پیغام این هست
<ziarati1377> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)  The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing  '/sbin/vboxconfig'  as root.  where: suplibOsInit what: 3 VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED (-1908) - The support driver is not installed. On linux, open returned ENOENT.
<ziarati1377> این پیغام هم هست
#ubuntu-ir 2019-09-30
<IronKing> سلام
<IronKing> به یه تازه کار خوش آمد نمیگید؟
<IronKing> ;D
